# The Official 2010 FIFA World Cup Channel



## Baker (May 10, 2010)

*FIFA WORLD CUP  2010 , 33 days And Counting Down*

---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------

Hi Guys i know there is already a very very much active thread for football , But i thought , there should be a seperate thread only for discussing about worlds most awaiting sporting event FIFA 2010.Here we can discuss about , Team news , upcomoming stars ....etc

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------

And My best Wishes to my favourite team  ARGENTINA................VAMOS VAMOS ARGENTINA........................................


----------



## Rahim (May 10, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^I too support Argentina  but not very confident with Maradona


----------



## Baker (May 10, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^^thats true...more than 100 call ups with in 6 months.... including ortega....i think he needed to get some advice from pep guardiola regarding how to use messi in NT


----------



## XTerminator (May 10, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

i may sound a bit fanboy-ish and generic,but heck idc  3 Lions for me!!


----------



## Baker (May 10, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^^^no offense but English players are big loosers when they are playing in NT


----------



## XTerminator (May 10, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

ye,that seems to be the fact  though i hope this is the best england squad in many years,and the players seem to be in their peak form.


----------



## Baker (May 10, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^^i feel to disagree , because 4 years back england is having almost same squad and i will say in much better form


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

I don't support any team right now, but I will, once all teams have been announced!


----------



## XTerminator (May 10, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

4 years back the players were'nt as mature as they are now.


----------



## Rahim (May 10, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^you meant to say that 4 years back they were young, now they are buddhaas 

@Kl@w: abey kirkit team ko support kar


----------



## XTerminator (May 10, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^does mature imply buddhas?  assuming that youre mature enough to understand this,does that mean youre a buddha?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

@rahim: nahi yaar, kirkit se to ab mujhe sakht nafrat hai 

Last time I supported the Argies and was absolutely distraught when Germany(it was them, right?) knocked them out. I even had a Hernan Crespo wallpaper as my desktop at that time


----------



## Baker (May 10, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Kl@w-24 said:


> @rahim: nahi yaar, kirkit se to ab mujhe sakht nafrat hai
> 
> Last time I supported the Argies and was absolutely distraught when Germany(it was them, right?) knocked them out. I even had a Hernan Crespo wallpaper as my desktop at that time



They Might have been knocked out in the QF , but in my view argies played such a beautiful football in last WC , but some tactical mistakes cost their elimination...

i can see argies coming with deadly finishers for this WC , like 

messi,higuain,tevez,millito.


----------



## XTerminator (May 10, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

they barely scraped through the qualifiers with those stars


----------



## Baker (May 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^^But i believe in a fact "those who sucks in qualifiers will have good time in WC"

---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------

Tomorow England will announce their 30 member squad...*www.morningstaronline.co.uk/index.php/news/content/view/full/90178


----------



## Rahim (May 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^The very fact that the core of the England team are the same, should highlights the dearth in quality or the lack of guts in Manager, to give deserved caps to younger players. When players like Rio, Gerrard, Lampard, etc can't win when they were at their prime, what would they acheive when the graph dives southward? Most of the players are hyped. If only England perform well and qualify for later stages, it would be a success.

As for Argentina, I have always been distraught when they come to the WC as favourites with great players and then use that stupid formation and end up getting knocked by small teams like Sweden. Just scoring big in 1 match, jut as they did in last WC, dont make them good. Good on paper but pathetic when it comes to the real deal. Heck even Turkey play better than Argentina.


----------



## Baker (May 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

i will say , the morale of the argentinian players are very low , they will play poorly when they need to score....this can be fixed with good quality coach [maradona , i dont think so]


----------



## Rahim (May 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^Argentina always had problem with managers. Most of them were lunatics. Decision to appoint Maradona is more populistic than objective. Maradona is God for Argentinian population :

This WC would be quite pathetic administrative point of view with poor security and that damn noise instrument the fans would use. Hate that baboozela-thingy


----------



## Baker (May 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

England Announced their 30 men squad



> _England's provision squad list:_
> *
> Goalkeepers*:  Joe Hart (Manchester  City), David James (Portsmouth), Robert Green (West Ham United).
> 
> ...




---------- Post added at 11:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------

Here comes spain pretty strong



> Goalkeepers: *Victor Valdes* (Barcelona), *Iker  Casillas* (Real Madrid), *Pepe Reina*  (Liverpool), *David de Gea* (Atletico Madrid), *Diego  Lopez* (Villarreal).
> Defenders: *Carles Puyol*, *Gerard Pique*  (Barcelona) *Alvaro Arbeloa*, *Raul Albiol*,  *Sergio Ramos* (Real Madrid), *Cesar Azpilicueta*  (Osasuna), *Joan Capdevila* (Villarreal), *Carlos  Marchena* (Valencia).
> Midfielders: *Sergio Busquets*, *Xavi*,  *Andres Iniesta* (Barcelona), *Xabi Alonso*  (Real Madrid),  *Marcos Senna*, *Santi Cazorla*  (Villareal) *David Silva*, *Juan Mata*  (Valencia), *Cesc Fabregas* (Arsenal), *Javi  Martinez* (Athletic Bilbao), *Jesus Navas*  (Sevilla).
> Forwards: *Pedro* (Barcelona), *Dani Guiza*  (Fenerbache),  *Fernando Torres* (Liverpool), *Fernando  Llorente* (Athletic Bilbao), *Alvaro Negredo*  (Sevilla), *David Villa* (Valencia).


----------



## ico (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

How can you not mention Cote d'Ivoire???  

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------




a_rahim said:


> that damn noise instrument the fans would use. Hate that baboozela-thingy


Shouldn't we respect the culture of the country which is hosting the tournament?

Though I agree on the fact that they overuse it without any reason.

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------

Though I'm a lifelong supporter of Brazil, but I would love to see an  African country or Netherlands winning the World Cup.


----------



## Baker (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



ico said:


> How can you not mention Cote d'Ivoire???
> 
> .



while discussing EPL i never knew u were the fan of drogba.......


----------



## Rahim (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

*France squad:*

Cedric Carrasso  (Bordeaux), Mickael Landreau (Lille), Hugo Lloris (Lyon), Steve Mandanda  (Marseille); Eric Abidal (Barcelona), Gael Clichy (Arsenal), Patrice  Evra (Manchester United), Rod Fanni (Rennes), William Gallas (Arsenal),  Marc Planus (Bordeaux), Adil Rami (Lille), Anthony Reveillere (Lyon),  Bacary Sagna (Arsenal), Sebastien Squillaci (Sevilla); Abou Diaby  (Arsenal), Alou Diarra (Bordeaux), Lassana Diarra (Real Madrid), Yoann  Gourcuff (Bordeaux), Yann M'Vila (Rennes), Florent Malouda (Chelsea),  Jeremy Toulalan (Lyon); Nicolas Anelka (Chelsea), Hatem Ben Arfa  (Marseille), Jimmy Briand (Rennes), Djibril Cisse (Panathinaikos),  Andre-Pierre Gignac (Toulouse), Sidney Govou (Lyon), Thierry Henry  (Barcelona), Franck Ribery (Bayern Munich), Mathieu Valbuena  (Marseille).


------------------
Viera, Benzema, Nasri missed out. Nasri is a surprise exclusion.
-----------


@: Whats the point of respecting the culture when we can't hear the commentator's voice amidst that painful noise? *Don't lecture too much*. I am sick and tired of you. Go and give support to your kirkit boys. They need you in these dark days.
-------------------------------------


----------



## Krow (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Spain it is for me. Netherlands will probably end up getting knocked out somewhere around the QF. Spain have everything they need in the team, just need to fire at the big stage.


WTH! Nasri not in France squad? THIS IS NONSENSE!

Oh well, at least he will not return injured.


----------



## Rahim (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

*Brazil squad: *

Julio Cesar (Inter  Milan), Doni (Roma), Heurelho Gomes (Tottenham); Maicon (Inter Milan),  Dani Alves (Barcelona), Lucio (Inter Milan), Juan (Roma), Luisao (Roma),  Thiago Silva, Gilberto (Cruzeiro), Michel Bastos (Lyon); Gilberto Silva  (Panathinaikos), Felipe Melo (Juventus), Josue (Wolfsburg), Elano  (Galatasaray), Ramires (Benfica), Kleberson (Flamengo), Kaka (Real  Madrid), Julio Baptista (Roma); Robinho (Santos/Manchester City), Nilmar  (Villarreal), Luis Fabiano (Sevilla), Grafite (Wolfsburg).
------------------------------
Ronaldinho and Adriano misses out.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

For me, its a tie between Spain and Netherlands. 

Though Netherlands = South Africa when it comes to big competitions. They always choke 

Spain IMO is THE side to watch out for. Similar to Bar Soap's midfield, also with Xavi and Fabregas, Jesus Navas and Iniesta in the same squad, with Torres and Villa upfront.  Defence is a bit patchy, but they have kickass goal keepers in the form of Reina and Casillas. And who in the world would say Spain play defensively? 

I also have an eye for the 3 Lions, but it fails in comparison to Spain. Germany, Ivory Coast are also contenders. 

Brazil, France, Italy and Argentina are "yester-years" sides. I see them being dumped out.


----------



## Baker (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Here comes argentina... But i cant beleive how zanetti,cambiasso,gago and banega missed

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------

Goalkeepers: Mariano Andujar (Catania, Italy), Diego Pozo (Colon), Sergio Romero (AZ Alkmaar, the Netherland).

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------

Defenders: Nicolas Burdisso (AS Roma, Italy), Fabricio Coloccini (Newcastle, England), Martin Demichelis (Bayern Munich, Germany), Ariel Garce (Colon), Gabriel Heinze (Marseille, France), Juan Insaurralde (Newell's Old Boys), Nicolas Otamendi (Velez Sarsfield), Clemente Rodriguez (Estudiantes), Walter Samuel (Inter Milan, Italy).

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------

Midfielders: Sebastian Blanco (Lanus), Mario Bolatti (Fiorentina, Italy), Jesus Datolo (Olympiakos, Greece), Angel Di Maria (Benfica, Portugal), Jonas Gutierrez (Newcastle, England), Javier Mascherano (Liverpool, England), Juan Mercier (Argentinos), Javier Pastore (Palermo, Italy), Maxi Rodriguez (Liverpool, England), Jose Sosa (Estudiantes), Juan Sebastian Veron (Estudiantes).
Forwards: Sergio Aguero (Atletico Madrid, Spain), Gonzalo Higuain (Real Madrid, Spain), , Ezequiel Lavezzi (Napoli, Italy), Lionel Messi (Barcelona, Spain), Diego Milito (Inter Milan, Italy), Martin Palermo (Boca Juniors), Carlos Tevez (Manchester City, England).


----------



## thewisecrab (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

I expected Warnock in England squad, esp after a good season with Villa and Wayne Bridge/John Terry acting all c.untly


----------



## Baker (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> *Brazil squad: *
> 
> Julio Cesar (Inter  Milan), Doni (Roma), Heurelho Gomes (Tottenham); Maicon (Inter Milan),  Dani Alves (Barcelona), Lucio (Inter Milan), Juan (Roma), Luisao (Roma),  Thiago Silva, Gilberto (Cruzeiro), Michel Bastos (Lyon); Gilberto Silva  (Panathinaikos), Felipe Melo (Juventus), Josue (Wolfsburg), Elano  (Galatasaray), Ramires (Benfica), Kleberson (Flamengo), Kaka (Real  Madrid), Julio Baptista (Roma); Robinho (Santos/Manchester City), Nilmar  (Villarreal), Luis Fabiano (Sevilla), Grafite (Wolfsburg).
> ------------------------------
> Ronaldinho and Adriano misses out.


 
They directly announced their 23 member squad............i think they should have included ronaldhinho... , his experience would have bees useful in big tournaments


----------



## Rahim (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Argentina always lacked someone who can provide leadership qualitites.


----------



## Baker (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^^^ if zanetti were in the squad he can make some difference..


----------



## ico (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> @: Whats the point of respecting the culture when we can't hear the commentator's voice amidst that painful noise? *Don't lecture too much*. I am sick and tired of you. Go and give support to your kirkit boys. They need you in these dark days.


 

yup, lets stop the fans to sing the songs too.  Too much of 'shor'..."I can't hear the commentator's voice."

 It's use should be controlled though. But people calling for a 'ban' are idiots. You'll obviously not see "that many" South African public in a neutral game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

No.. please, not again.


----------



## ico (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

"We should not try to Europeanise an African World Cup." - Sepp Blatter

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------

Brazil's squad is good enough. They are a 'team'. Many would argue that they are weaker because you can't see their old stars. But let's not forget that they won the Confederations Cup easily.


----------



## Baker (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

brazil ,germany and italy will always show their class in the big tournaments...but if u see spain,netherlands and portugal eventough they have quality players , they wont reach till end.....


----------



## Rahim (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

@: I am sure you don't understand the difference between a harsh noise and a song.

I am still struggling to find the word "ban" in my post. Seems the kid has started smoking pot.

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------

Argentina needs a commanding midfieleder and i am afraid Mashcherano is not that.


----------



## ico (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

@: It won't be used much except the games of RSA. But I am sure you don't understand what that instrument means to the South African fans and community.

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------

lol, when did I say that you WANT a "ban"? Seems like you are back at it again.


----------



## Rahim (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^Mods se dar gaya. Edited so quickly.


----------



## ico (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Atleast I didn't/have use/never used words like mf or sob which you have freely done in the past. Happy for that.


----------



## Baker (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

come on guys lets back to FIFA WORLD CUP 2010

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------

Here Comes Dutch...........

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------

Goalkeepers: Michel Vorm (FC Utrecht), Maarten Stekelenburg (Ajax), Sander Boschker (FC Twente)
Defenders: Vurnon Anita (Ajax), Khalid Boulahrouz (Stuttgart/GER), John Heitinga (Everton/ENG), Joris Mathijsen (Hamburg/GER), Andre Ooijer (PSV), Giovanni van Bronckhorst (Feyenoord), Gregory van der Wiel (Ajax), Ron Vlaar (Feyenoord), Edson Braafheid (Celtic/SCO)Midfielders: Ibrahim Afellay (PSV), Orlando Engelaar (PSV), Nigel de Jong (Manchester City/ENG), Wesley Sneijder (Inter Milan/ITA), Stijn Schaars (AZ Alkmaar), Demy de Zeeuw (Ajax), Wout Brama (FC Twente), David Mendes da Silva (AZ Alkmaar), Mark van Bommel (Bayern Munich/GER), Rafael van der Vaart (Real Madrid/ESP)Forwards: Ryan Babel (Liverpool/ENG), Eljero Elia (Hamburg/GER), Klaas-Jan Huntelaar (AC Milan/ITA), Dirk Kuyt (Liverpool/ENG), Robin van Persie (Arsenal/ENG), Otman Bakkal (PSV), Jeremain Lens (AZ Alkmaar), Arjen Robben (Bayern Munich/GER)


----------



## Rahim (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Netherlands Squad

Sander Boschker (FC Twente), Maarten  Stekelenburg (Ajax), Piet Velthuizen (Vitesse), Michel Vorm (FC  Utrecht); Khalid Boulahrouz (Stuttgart), Joris Mathijsen (Hamburg),  Andre Ooijer (PSV Eindhoven), Giovanni van Bronckhorst (Feyenoord),  Gregory van der Wiel (Ajax), Ron Vlaar (Feyenoord); Ibrahim Afellay (PSV  Eindhoven), Vurnon Anita (Ajax), Otman Bakkal (PSV Eindhoven), Edson  Braafheid (Celtic), Wout Brama (FC Twente), Demy de Zeeuw (Ajax),  Orlando Engelaar (PSV Eindhoven), John Heitinga (Everton), Nigel de Jong  (Manchester City), Stijn Schaars (AZ Alkmaar), David Mendes da Silva  (AZ Alkmaar); Ryan Babel (Liverpool), Eljero Elia (Hamburg), Dirk Kuyt  (Liverpool), Robin van Persie (Arsenal), Jeremain Lens (AZ Alkmaar).


----------



## ico (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Who'll be their first choice keeper?


----------



## Rahim (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Steklenberg i guess

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------

Just too many versatile players in the Dutch squad.


----------



## kalpik (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

@ico and a_rahim: You guys need to stop the unnecessary quarreling and name calling. Please act mature.


----------



## Baker (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> Steklenberg i guess
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------
> 
> Just too many versatile players in the Dutch squad.


 
their midfield seems to be unbreakable.. ................. sniejder and and vandervart in center and robben and bommel in 2 wings.... it will be deadly


----------



## ico (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^ van Bommel isn't a winger. He's a tough DM.


----------



## Rahim (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

and a diver too.
But DUtch players are prone to injuries.


----------



## Baker (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^^ thats true...... , but what ever they wont lift the cup for sure....


----------



## Anorion (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

lol... something was happening here... :blindeye:


----------



## ico (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Well, you'll have to admire the fact that a very small country like Netherlands with a population of only 16m have actually produced the most skillful players in football.


----------



## Rahim (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^Quite an old news........


----------



## Baker (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



ico said:


> Well, you'll have to admire the fact that a very small country like Netherlands with a population of only 16m have actually produced the most skillful players in football.


 
Ofcourse , it is applicable to all the european countries


----------



## Baker (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

The official FIFA WC 2010 song..

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1wL8PbPQYg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



deepak_cucek said:


> Hi Guys i know there is already a very very much active thread for football , But i thought , there should be a seperate thread only for discussing about worlds most awaiting sporting event FIFA 2010.Here we can discuss about , Team news , upcomoming stars ....etc


I dont agree but whatever. :/

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------




ico said:


> Well, you'll have to admire the fact that a very small country like Netherlands with a population of only 16m have actually produced the most skillful players in football.


When did population has ANYTHING to do with producing skills. 

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------

As for Original Poll. Other: Cote d'Ivoire 

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




deepak_cucek said:


> They directly announced their 23 member squad............i think they should have included ronaldhinho... , his experience would have bees useful in big tournaments


How about Pato? 


thewisecrab said:


> I expected Warnock in England squad, esp  after a good season with Villa and Wayne Bridge/John Terry acting all  c.untly


Wayne Bridge acting Cvntly?


----------



## Baker (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Liverpool_fan said:


> I dont agree but whatever. :/
> 
> -


why bro..?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



deepak_cucek said:


> why bro..?


It's fine.  Just I wont do the same, since I like the "One Thread rules em' all" but it's all right. Internationals involve lot more fans who also don't involve themselves following club tournaments, so I guess they can involve themselves in discussion more here. So no problems personally.


----------



## Baker (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Liverpool_fan said:


> It's fine.  Just I wont do the same, since I like the "One Thread rules em' all" but it's all right. Internationals involve lot more fans who also don't involve themselves following club tournaments, so I guess they can involve themselves in discussion more here. So no problems personally.



personally i love international matches [Especially World cup ]
rather than any league matches....
in league , u can see one player waving one clubs flag in one season and different one in next year and go on ... its all money playing around....

 just my personal opinion....


----------



## thewisecrab (May 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

@LFC_fan
whichever way you look at it 

To South Africa (if they manage to host this well, god save Commonwealth games  )


----------



## ico (May 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Liverpool_fan said:


> When did population has ANYTHING to do with producing skills.


Who the hell is talking about "what you are saying"   I'm referring to the quality per unit population.

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------




deepak_cucek said:


> Ofcourse , it is applicable to all the european countries


Not all. France, Germany and Italy are the BIG European countries. The likes of Belgium, Netherlands, Switzerland etc. are the smaller. Netherlands has always competed against the bigger ones. They were unlucky in the WC 1974.


----------



## Baker (May 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



> Ooooooh Wooooooh
> 
> Give me freedom, give me fire, give me reason,  take me higher
> See the champions, take the field now, you define us,  make us feel proud
> ...



fifa world cup 2010 official song lyrics

---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1wL8PbPQYg


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Me too with Argentina, when it comes to national teams. Have been supporting them since Italia'90, when they were unluckily beaten by the Germans by the disputed penalty with 5-10 minutes remaining, I think. I faintly remember Maradona's heroics in Mexico'86. I was only 8 yrs old then.


----------



## ico (May 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

niiiceeee


----------



## Baker (May 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



digitized said:


> Me too with Argentina, when it comes to national teams. Have been supporting them since Italia'90, when they were unluckily beaten by the Germans by the disputed penalty with 5-10 minutes remaining, I think. I faintly remember Maradona's heroics in Mexico'86. I was only 8 yrs old then.


 
welcome to the culb dude... lets hope we can lift the WC this time


----------



## Baker (May 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Here comes Portuguese...




> *Full Squad:*
> 
> *Goalkeepers*:  Beto (Porto), Eduardo (Braga), Rui Patricio (Sporting)
> 
> ...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



deepak_cucek said:


> welcome to the culb dude... lets hope we can lift the WC this time


 
Ya, as long as the coach does not make any tactical mistakes and utilize the full potential of Messi and Tevez.


----------



## Baker (May 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



digitized said:


> Ya, as long as the coach does not make any tactical mistakes and utilize the full potential of Messi and Tevez.




see the deadly formation


------------------Romero---------------
Otamendi------samuel---Demi--------heinze
--------------mascharano----------------
jonas------------------------------dimaria
--------------veron---------------------
--------messi---------higuain---------------

Subs:
Pastore for Veron
Tevez for Higuin
Maxi for Jonas
Lavezzi for Dimaria
 We have rock solid defense….compact midfield with two super fast  winger and and ultra-attacking up front…. 

and coach... i dont want to comment


----------



## Rahim (May 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^You out Demichelis and call it rock solid? How many of them can you label as "in-form players"? Tevez and Messi, the rest even i odnt know who they are.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

No Aguero in the sub list?

BTW, what happened to Juan Pablo Sorin?


----------



## Baker (May 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

i think Demi almost taken the manu strikers ....in CL and same for samuel versus barcelona

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------




digitized said:


> No Aguero in the sub list?
> 
> BTW, what happened to Juan Pablo Sorin?



He retired from International dude....

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------

aguero--- still he need to grow up for NT


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Where is the Ivory Coast option.
GOBOUE

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------

I'll support Spain(glory hunt) and France too.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^^Ya, Spain have a great team this time also. They proved everyone wrong in Euro 2008.


----------



## Baker (May 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

WHO WILL SURVIVE GROUP OF DEATH

Group G

Brazil
Portugal
IvoryCoast
N.Korea

My prediction
Portugal and ivorycoast will forward to next round.....


----------



## Rahim (May 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^who ever goes through, we will still be alive and kicking 
=========================

OFFTpoic: Its quite strange seeing no activity of kirkit threads. Fans are really embarrassed or running out of reasons to back their over-pamapered demi-gods, it seems.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



ico said:


> Who the hell is talking about "what you are saying"   I'm referring to the quality per unit population.
> .


There's nothing like quality per unit population, *i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj182/Lord_Kryn/Picture1-1.png unless you eat stats for dinner  or something 

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




deepak_cucek said:


> My prediction
> Portugal and ivorycoast will forward to next round.....


Brasil and Cote d'Ivoire


----------



## Baker (May 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^^
that was my wish more than a prediction....


----------



## Baker (May 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

*Rooney looks very tired, drained: Capello

*



> LONDON: With 2010 football  World Cup finals being less than four weeks away, England boss Fabio Capello has  said that he has inherited a shattered and drained Wayne Rooney.
> 
> England's chances of winning the World Cup rest on Rooney's performance and in the  last few weeks, the 24-year-old striker has fought to play despite knee,  ankle and groin injuries.
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (May 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

rayne wooney.


----------



## Rahim (May 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Ballack out of the World Cup


----------



## Baker (May 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Injured Ballack ruled out of World Cup


> BERLIN — Germany captain Michael Ballack has been forced out of the World Cup finals due to an ankle injury which has sidelined him for two months, the German football federation (DFB) said Monday.
> Chelsea forward Ballack was told he could play no part in the June 11-July 11 finals after a scan revealed the severity of an ankle injury suffered in the FA Cup final win over Portsmouth on Saturday.
> Ballack limped out of the FA Cup final win after a heavy tackle and was left sweating over his World Cup chances despite X-ray scans revealing no broken bones.
> Prevented from undergoing a MRI (magnetic resonance imaging) scan Sunday due to heavy swelling, a scan Monday by DFB doctor Hans-Wilhelm Muller-Wohlfahrt finally brought the news Ballack did not want to hear: an eight-week layoff.
> ...


so sad ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Baker (May 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

FIFA 2010 WC STADIUMS

*Bloemfontein - Free State Stadium

*Free State Stadium in Bloemfontein is host to six World Cup matches; five in the group stage and one in the Second Round.

*1800-worldcup.com/world_cup_finals/south_africa2010/stadiums/bloemfontein.htm

Group Stage:
Japan vs Cameroon, Greece vs Nigeria, Slovakia vs Paraguay, France vs South Africa, Switzerland vs Honduras.

Second Round: 1D vs 2C.


*Cape Town - Green Point Stadium*

Green Point Stadium in Cape Town is host to eight World Cup matches; including five in the group stage and a semi-final.

*1800-worldcup.com/world_cup_finals/south_africa2010/stadiums/cape_town.htm

Group Stage:
Uruguay vs France, Italy vs Paraguay, England vs Algeria, Portugal vs North Korea, Cameroon vs Holland.

Second Round: 1H vs 2G.

Quarter-finals: Winner 2 vs Winner 4.

Semi-finals: Winner A vs Winner C.

---------- Post added at 11:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------

*Durban - Moses Mabhida Stadium

*Moses Mabhida in Durban hosts seven World Cup matches; including five in the group stage and a semi-final.

*1800-worldcup.com/world_cup_finals/south_africa2010/stadiums/durban.htm

Group Stage:
Germany vs Australia, Spain vs Switzerland, Holland vs Japan, Nigeria vs South Korea, Portugal vs Brazil.

Second Round: 1E vs 2F.

Semi-finals: Winner B vs Winner D.


*Johannesburg - Ellis Park*

Ellis Park in Johannesburg hosts seven World Cup matches; including five in the group stage and a quarter-final.

*1800-worldcup.com/world_cup_finals/south_africa2010/stadiums/ellis_park.htm

Group Stage:
Argentina vs Nigeria, Brazil vs North Korea, Slovenia vs USA, Spain vs Honduras, Slovakia vs Italy.

Second Round: 1G vs 2H.

Quarter-finals: Winner 6 vs Winner 8.

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------

*Johannesburg - Soccer City

*Soccer City in Johannesburg hosts eight World Cup matches; including South Africa's opening game and the 2010 World Cup Final.

*1800-worldcup.com/world_cup_finals/south_africa2010/stadiums/soccer_city.htm

Group Stage:
South Africa vs Mexico, Holland vs Denmark, Argentina vs South Korea, Brazil vs Côte d'Ivoire, Ghana vs Germany.

Second Round: 1B vs 2A.

Quarter-finals: Winner 1 vs Winner 3.

*South Africa 2010 World Cup Final*.


*Nelspruit - Mbombela Stadium*

Mbombela Stadium in Nelspruit hosts four World Cup matches; all in the group stage.

*1800-worldcup.com/world_cup_finals/south_africa2010/stadiums/nelspruit.htm

Group Stage:
Honduras vs Chile, Italy vs New Zealand, Australia vs Serbia, North Korea vs Côte d'Ivoire.

---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 AM ----------

*Polokwane - Peter Mokaba Stadium

*Peter Mokaba Stadium in Polokwane hosts four World Cup matches; all in the group stage.

*1800-worldcup.com/world_cup_finals/south_africa2010/stadiums/polokwane.htm

Group Stage:
Algeria vs Slovenia, France vs Mexico, Greece vs Argentina, Paraguay vs New Zealand.


*Port Elizabeth - Nelson Mandela Bay Stadium*

Nelson Mandela Bay Stadium in Port Elizabeth hosts eight World Cup matches; including five in the group stage, a quarter-final and the 3rd Place match.

*1800-worldcup.com/world_cup_finals/south_africa2010/stadiums/port_elizabeth.htm

Group Stage:
South Korea vs Greece, Côte d'Ivoire vs Portugal, *1800-worldcup.com/world_cup_f...any-serbia.htm, Chile vs Switzerland, Slovenia vs England.

Second Round: 1A vs 2B.

Quarter-finals: Winner 5 vs Winner 7.

The Wooden Spoon: Loser SF1 vs Loser SF2.

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------

*Pretoria - Loftus Versfeld Stadium

*Loftus Versfeld Stadium in Pretoria hosts six World Cup matches; five in the group stage and one in the Second Round.

*1800-worldcup.com/world_cup_finals/south_africa2010/stadiums/pretoria.htm

Group Stage:
Serbia vs Ghana, South Africa vs Uruguay, Cameroon vs Denmark, USA vs Algeria, Chile vs Spain.

Second Round: 1F vs 2E.


*Rustenburg (Phokeng) - Royal Bafokeng Stadium*

Royal Bafokeng Stadium in Phokeng (near Rustenburg) hosts six World Cup matches; five in the group stage and one in the Second Round.

*1800-worldcup.com/world_cup_finals/south_africa2010/stadiums/rustenburg.htm

England vs USA, New Zealand vs Slovakia, Ghana vs Australia, Mexico vs Uruguay, Denmark vs Japan.

Second Round: 1C vs 2D.


----------



## Rahim (May 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^arey yaar thoda aaraam kar le


----------



## Baker (May 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> ^arey yaar thoda aaraam kar le


 
u know rahim , am really really excited about all the world cups , from 94 am seeing the WC and almost all the matches i used to watch.

the point here is , it is very rare to see ur favourite teams [ i mean international] matches in TV and most of the international friendlies wont broadacast in india 

and unlike league matches i can see some true spirit from the players , there one player will wave the flag for one club in one season and next club in other season...


----------



## Rahim (May 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

What is football but passion..........


----------



## Aspire (May 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^fottball? 

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------

Has INDIA ever qualified for the World Cup?


----------



## Rahim (May 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^yah futtbol [sarcasm]

Does India ever play futtbol? foutbull=kirkit for inDia


----------



## Baker (May 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Aspire said:


> Has INDIA ever qualified for the World Cup?


 
india will qualify when india hosts the WC , otherwise there is no chance on it


----------



## Aspire (May 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

has it ever qualified in the past?


----------



## Baker (May 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Aspire said:


> has it ever qualified in the past?


 
in 1950 india qualified for WC , but india withdrew because FIFA doesnt allow to play with barefoot


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Ignore ze ignorants.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^ Think of their Aspirations mate


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^ Their Aspirations are on course for becoming a pain in the As


----------



## Rahim (May 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

*Maradona confirms final squad*


*Goalkeepers*: Sergio Romero (AZ Alkmaar), Mariano Andujar (Catania), Diego Pozo (Colon)

*Defenders*: Nicolas Burdisso (Roma), Martin Demichelis (Bayern Munich), Walter Samuel (Inter Milan), Gabriel Heinze (Marseille), Nicolas Otamendi (Velez Sarsfield), Clemente Rodriguez (Estudiantes), Ariel Garce (Colon)

*Midfielders*: Javier Mascherano (Liverpool), Juan Sebastian Veron (Estudiantes), Maxi Rodriguez (Liverpool), Mario Bolatti (Fiorentina), Angel Di Maria (Benfica), Jonas Gutierrez (Newcastle), Javier Pastore (Palermo)

*Forwards*: Sergio Aguero (Atletico Madrid), Diego Milito (Inter Milan), Martin Palermo (Boca Juniors), Carlos Tevez (Manchester City), Gonzalo Higuain (Real Madrid), Lionel Messi (Barcelona).

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------

Veron going to WC


----------



## Baker (May 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

New penalty rule ahead of wc



> *cnn)* -- footballers taking penalties at next month's world cup finals in south africa will no longer be able to stop at the end of their run up to try and trick the goalkeeper.
> The rule change is a reaction to the growing number of players, particularly in south america, now using so-called feints to deceive the opposition.
> In an announcement made at a meeting of the international football association board (ifab), chaired by fifa president sepp blatter on tuesday, those who halt just before kicking the ball will receive a yellow card for "unsporting behavior".
> "feinting in the run-up to take a penalty kick to confuse opponents is permitted, however feinting to kick the ball once the player has completed his run-up is now considered an infringement," fifa secretary general jerome valcke told a press conference held at the organizations headquarters in switzerland.
> ...


----------



## Rahim (May 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Spain's 23-man squad

Iker Casillas (Real Madrid), Jose Reina (Liverpool), Victor Valdes (Barcelona); Raul Albiol (Real Madrid, Alvaro Arbeloa (Real Madrid), Joan Capdevila (Villarreal), Carlos Marchena (Valencia), Gerard Pique (Barcelona), Carles Puyol (Barcelona), Sergio Ramos (Real Madrid); Xabi Alonso (Real Madrid), Sergi Busquets (Barcelona), Cesc Fabregas (Arsenal), Andres Iniesta (Barcelona), Javi Martinez (Athletic Bilbao), David Silva (Valencia), Xavi (Barcelona); Jesus Navas (Sevilla), Juan Manuel Mata (Valencia), Pedro Rodriguez (Barcelona), Fernando Llorente (Athletic Bilbao), Fernando Torres (Liverpool), David Villa (Valencia).

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------

It was about time and i welcome this change in penalty rule


----------



## ico (May 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

No Riquelme.


----------



## Baker (May 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



ico said:


> No Riquelme.


 
that will be tough....


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

International Friendlies...

Argentina Vs Canada
England vs Mexico


----------



## Baker (May 25, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Argentina 5-0  Canada..

England 3-1 Mexico...


----------



## freshseasons (May 25, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Goooo Germany


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Diaby,Sagna,Clichy and Gallas all make it into the French squad.


----------



## iinfi (May 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

eh... i keep forgetting that there is a thread for the WC .... i was wondering why the other thread is inactive 

btw jus 1 person to support italy??

and who is the person who selected other?? who r u supporting mate?? 
iraq or n.korea??


----------



## Baker (May 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^^
i think they are ivory coast fans..........


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



iinfi said:


> and who is the person who selected other?? who r u supporting mate??
> iraq or n.korea??


Honduras 


> i think they are ivory coast fans..........


Actually I am watching as a neutral. But yeah it would be LOL to see Drogba and Eboue to lift the World cup.


----------



## Baker (May 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Honduras
> 
> Actually I am watching as a neutral. But yeah it would be LOL to see Drogba and Eboue to lift the World cup.


 
But while discussing EPL i never thought u were the fan of Drogba and Eboue....


----------



## thewisecrab (May 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^^

KALOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## ico (May 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

KAAAAALU


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



deepak_cucek said:


> But while discussing EPL i never thought u were the fan of Drogba and Eboue....


Tell me any other word to describe these men other than "LEGENDS"  


*11gunners.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/eboue.jpg

*i.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01398/didier_drogba-eyes_1398097i.jpg


----------



## ico (May 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

*goonersworld.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/eboue1.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (May 26, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^the only thing white in the pic is the tee,a wristband and...oh yea,teeth


----------



## Rahim (May 28, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Michael Essien out of the World Cup  Unlucky guy........

---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------

*Holland squad*

*Goalkeepers: *Sander  Boschker (FC Twente), Maarten Stekelenburg (Ajax), Michel Vorm (FC  Utrecht)
*Defenders: *Khalid Boulahrouz (Stuttgart), Edson  Braafheid (Bayern Munich), John Heitinga (Everton), Joris Mathijsen  (Hamburg), Andre Ooijer (PSV Eindhoven), Giovanni van Bronckhorst  (Feyenoord), Gregory van der Wiel (Ajax)
*Midfielders:*  Ibrahim Afellay (PSV Eindhoven), Nigel de Jong (Manchester City), Demy  de Zeeuw (Ajax), Stijn Schaars (AZ Alkmaar), Wesley Sneijder (Inter  Milan), Mark van Bommel (Bayern Munich), Rafael van der Vaart (Real  Madrid)
*Forwards:* Ryan Babel (Liverpool), Eljero Elia  (Hamburg), Klaas Jan Huntelaar (AC Milan), Dirk Kuyt (Liverpool), Arjen  Robben (Bayern Munich), Robin van Persie (Arsenal).

---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------

Dunga would step down as Brazil's coach after the World Cup.

---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------

*Are World Cup  trumpets a safety risk?*



> *Johannesburg: *World Cup authorities are doing tests on  Thursday to check whether the ear-splitting din from South Africa's  vuvuzela fan trumpets could pose a security risk during the tournament.
> Foreign fans and players complained about the noise of the  plastic trumpets, which sound like a herd of charging elephants, during  last year''s Confederations Cup -- a dress rehearsal for the soccer  spectacular which starts on June 11.
> But FIFA president Sepp  Blatter said they were as characteristic of South African football as  bongo drums or singing in other countries and would not be banned.
> 
> ...



Problems galore


----------



## Baker (May 28, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Maradona: Will run naked if Argentina wins WCup



> BUENOS AIRES, Argentina — Diego Maradona has promised to run naked through the center of Buenos Aires if Argentina wins the World Cup.
> The Argentina coach made the promise during a radio show. The unpredictable Maradona was speaking a day after Argentina defeated Canada 5-0 Monday in its final warm-up match before the World Cup.
> Argentina plays in Group B, opening against Nigeria on June 12. The Gauchos also face Greece and South Korea.


----------



## Rahim (May 28, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Will Argentina's fans too follow him? like you and me  nagaa baaraat


----------



## Baker (May 28, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> Will Argentina's fans too follow him? like you and me  nagaa baaraat


 
in 2002 i shaved by head beacuse i bet for argentina with friends.... 

this time i would like to be a silent fan among my friends and more than that we are not going with the label of favourities..


----------



## Rahim (May 28, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^I bought an Argentina's National Team jersey but didn't wear them due to the embarrassed way our team went out   ANyway my "lungi" worked for Jose and Inter


----------



## Baker (May 28, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> ^I bought an Argentina's National Team jersey but didn't wear them due to the embarrassed way our team went out  ANyway my "lungi" worked for Jose and Inter


 
this time i serached for our away jersey [that looks more cool] , but anywhere in adidas showroom that was not available then i satisfied with Home one....

i dont know how long i can wear the jersey.....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Essien, Ballack and Bosingwa out of World Cup through injury.


----------



## ico (May 28, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

What's up with Essien?

Too injury prone these days.


----------



## Rahim (May 28, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Knee and ankle injuries are serious ones.


----------



## Baker (May 31, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

till now only 16 votes.................... , i expected more football fans here....

any way argentina fans leading the poll...


----------



## Rahim (May 31, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

*Top 10 greatest World Cup games*


There have been 710 World Cup matches since the tournament began in 1930. Some have been entirely forgettable; others have burned themselves into the memory, providing moments that we will take to the grave. Here is an entirely subjective list of the 10 greatest World Cup games of all time:
*
1. Italy 3, Brazil 2, Group C, 1982*
          Never mind the World Cup; this has a strong claim as the greatest football match ever. *Tele Santana*'s breathtakingly talented Brazil side, which seemed to be hurtling toward immortality with the quality of its attacking play,  needed only a draw to qualify for the semifinals. Italy, which had roused itself after a dismal first group stage, needed a win. In a game of constant momentum shifts, Italy twice led through prodigal son *Paolo Rossi*, who had just returned from a two-year ban for match-fixing; twice Brazil equalized, through sublime goals from *Socrates* and *Falcao,* before Rossi sealed his hat trick from close range. Italy's superior defense was the difference *-- Brazil's was on the hopeless side of inadequate -- but, on this unforgettably steamy afternoon in Barcelona, the Azzurri's attack was every bit as good as their opponents'.
*
2. Uruguay 2, Brazil 1, final pool, 1950* 
          They still talk about the silence. A crowd of 205,000 at Maracana in Rio de Janeiro, a record for a football match that will surely never be beaten, was numbed into the most perfect stillness when *Alcides Ghiggia* scored Uruguay's winner with 11 minutes to go. This was the World Cup final in nature if not name -- uniquely, there was no actual final, and the team that finished top of the final group stage would be world champions. A rampant Brazil (13 goals in the first two group games) needed only a draw. It was seen as a formality. Throughout, Brazil rained shots on goal -- around 30 in all -- but Uruguay held its nerve, even when it went behind just after halftime, and located a hitherto unappreciated weakness in Brazil's system: Left back *Bigode* was given no support, and pencil-thin Uruguayan winger *Ghiggia* stabbed Brazil in the heart. He created the first and then scored one of the most famous World Cup goals. It was the perfect payoff, a narrative twist that not one person, never mind 205,000, saw coming.
*
3. Hungary 4, Uruguay 2, semifinal, 1954* 
          At the best of times, there is a unique frisson to matches between the defending champions and the tournament's best side, but this was a clash of two immovable objects. Hungary had not been beaten for three years; Uruguay had never lost a World Cup match. Both sides were without their best players -- *Ferenc Puskas* for Hungary, *Obdulio Varela* for Uruguay -- yet there was no sense of what might have been. This was a stone-cold classic, given great poignancy by the sad decline of both sides in modern times. Hungary seemed to be cruising at 2-0, but Uruguay willed its way back into the game as *Juan Hohberg* scored twice in the last 15 minutes and then hit the post in a pulsating extra time. That near-miss was the turning point, and *Sandor Kocsis* scored twice in the final 10 minutes to put Hungary through.
*
4. West Germany 3, Hungary 2, final, 1954*
          This was the game that made West Germany's reputation as a side that is never, ever beaten. In the group stages, a weakened Germany had been thrashed 8-3 by Hungary, which was unbeaten in a world-record 32 games. After falling behind 2-0 inside the first 10 minutes of the final in Switzerland, Germany showed the will and underappreciated skill that would become hallmarks of all of the nation's great sides. The Germans were level by the 19th minute and won it with five minutes to spare thanks to *Helmut Rahn*'s second goal. The match became known as "The Miracle of Berne," but, as time went on and Germany produced this sort of comeback with regularity, the 1954 final made more and more sense.
*
5. West Germany 3, France 3 (5-4 penalties), semifinal, 1982*
          A triumph for evil over good. That's how this game was perceived because of France's wonderful midfield play, so aesthetic that it doubled up as visual Valium; because of the apparently unsatisfactory conclusion (this was the World Cup's first penalty shootout); and particularly because of West German goalkeeper *Harald Schumacher*'s infamous, unpunished assault on *Patrick Battison*, who lost teeth and suffered a concussion. Germany looked down for the count itself when it trailed 3-1 in extra time, but it produced yet another of its famous, soul-crushing comebacks before winning on penalties.
*
6. West Germany 2, Holland 1, final, 1974* 
          From breathtaking start -- Holland's artists scored before West Germany had even touched the ball -- to bittersweet finish, this was a game of impossible intensity. World War II cast a huge shadow over a match between two teams that had more in common than they would ever dare to admit, and some feel Holland's preoccupation with the war, and consequent desire to humiliate the Germans, cost them this match. Others felt that the key element was the non-performance of Dutch star *Johan Cruyff*, who, after winning a first-minute penalty, was tossed around like a rag doll by his marker, *Berti Vogts*. In the end, it was another true great -- remarkable goal poacher *Gerd Muller* -- who had the final say with the winner just before halftime.
*
7. France 1, Brazil 1 (4-3 penalties), quarterfinal, 1986* 
          Brazil's influence is such that its departure from the World Cup is usually a moment of silence. It certainly was in 1986, when the Brazilians lost on penalties in an epic quarterfinal against France. In truth, both great midfields were past their best -- France's peaked in 1984, Brazil's in 1982 -- but with age came the wisdom and serenity of savvy veterans and that made this, in terms of technical quality, a game with few peers. Brazil was a little unfortunate: It hit the post twice, missed a penalty and an open goal, and had led through a gorgeous team goal. But France had chances of its own, and after the trauma of its defeat to West Germany 1982, few could begrudge the French their moment -- particularly when, in an eerie reprise of that 1982 match, Brazilian goalkeeper *Carlos* got away with the most cynical of fouls on *Bruno Bellone*.
*
8. Romania 3, Argentina 2, second round, 1994* 
          Even without *Diego Maradona*, who was suspended for failing a drug test, Argentina was a formidable, grooved side, but Romania was becoming the sensation of the tournament. In the Pasadena, Calif., oven, Romania conserved its energy smartly, sitting deep and stinging Argentina with a stream of waspish counterattacks, inevitably inspired by the magisterial *Gheorghe Hagi*. He scored one and made one for *Ilie Dumitrescu*, who also scored the first. Maradona's absence was felt, but it was the presence of the Maradona of the Carpathians, as Hagi was known, that really decided this game.
*
9. Italy 4, West Germany 3, semifinal, 1970* 
          Goals are supposed to be scarce at the very highest level, so six in 21 minutes amounted to the most incredible sensory overload. It started when West Germany equalized in injury time and swung violently throughout extra time before Italy eventually sneaked through thanks to *Giannia Rivera*'s 111th-minute winner. It was christened the "Game of the Century," yet others dismissed it as a basketball match. Most of the goals came from lamentable defending. The players were simply exhausted by the Mexican heat, while the great *Franz Beckenbauer* was playing with his dislocated shoulder in a sling. The poverty of the defending pushes it down our list, but, even so, a seven-goal slugfest between two superpowers is not to be sniffed at. We would certainly take one this summer.
*
10. Argentina 2, England 2 (4-3 penalties), second round, 1998*
          England fans might cite the 4-2 win over West Germany in the 1966 final, but triumph has never become the English quite like glorious failure. Besides, this was a much better game, which thrillingly reversed established principles by starting manically and ending cagily. A viscerally compelling first half, in which the sides swapped four goals, was followed by a fascinating tactical battle once *David Beckham* was harshly sent off in the 47th minute after being suckered by *Diego Simeone*. England's 10 men held on for penalties fairly comfortably, but their heroism was tempered by the knowledge that penalties mean only one thing for England: glorious failure.

Source


----------



## Baker (May 31, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> *10. Argentina 2, England 2 (4-3 penalties), second round, 1998*
> England fans might cite the 4-2 win over West Germany in the 1966 final, but triumph has never become the English quite like glorious failure. Besides, this was a much better game, which thrillingly reversed established principles by starting manically and ending cagily. A viscerally compelling first half, in which the sides swapped four goals, was followed by a fascinating tactical battle once *David Beckham* was harshly sent off in the 47th minute after being suckered by *Diego Simeone*. England's 10 men held on for penalties fairly comfortably, but their heroism was tempered by the knowledge that penalties mean only one thing for England: glorious failure.
> 
> Source


 
i really enjoyed this match , lot of thinks to rememeber
1: owens wonder goal
2:beckhams sent off 
3: Ortegas superb performance...

And argentina beats england... that makes more sweet


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> *Top 10 greatest World Cup games*
> 
> 
> There have been 710 World Cup matches since the tournament began in 1930. Some have been entirely forgettable; others have burned themselves into the memory, providing moments that we will take to the grave. Here is an entirely subjective list of the 10 greatest World Cup games of all time:
> ...


Both these games ended up in one of the greatest sides losing to the eventual winners who won't be anywhere near the great football exhibited by these sides. 
Brazil with Socrates et al, one of the most fantastic footballing sides to grace the World Cup. Rossi go to hell. 
Netherlands arguably deserved the World Cup in both 1974, and 1978  . Too bad they lost on both the occassions.


----------



## Rahim (May 31, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Johan Cryuff was more interested in playing good total football without caring for any reward or trophies. It may sound like sour grapes but he was the greatest visionary footballer of all times. 
He wasnt disappointed losing that game. He was quite moody though and i beleived he didnt play in the next World Cup in Argentina because of its Military Government.

West Germany were all about never say die attitude which modern day teams try to emulate but fail. Kaiser and Breitner were class.

Uruguay vs Brazil would be my most emotional game considering the huge fan following and the way the game panned out.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

*Greece 2010 squad in full:*

*Goalkeepers*: Michalis Sifakis (Aris Salonika), Alexandros Tzorvas (Panathinaikos), Kostas Chalkias (PAOK Salonika).

*Defenders*: Giourkas Seitaridis (Panathinaikos), Loukas Vintra (Panathinaikos), Evangelos Moras (Bologna), Socrates Papastathopoulos (Genoa), Sotiris Kyrgiakos (Liverpool), Avraam Papadopoulos (Olympiakos), Vasilis Torosidis (Olympiakos), Nikos Spiropoulos (Panathinaikos), Stelios Malezas (PAOK Salonika).

*Midfielders:* Kostas Katsouranis (Panathinaikos), Alexandros Tziolis (Siena), Giorgos Karagounis (Panathinaikos), Sotiris Ninis (Panathinaikos), Christos Patsatzoglou (Omonia), Sakis Prittas (Aris Salonika).

*Forwards*: Angelos Charisteas (Nuremberg), Dimitris Salpigidis (Panathinaikos), Pantelis Kapetanos (Steaua Bucharest), Theofanis Gekas (Hertha Berlin), Georgios Samaras (Celtic).

*Coach : Otto Rehhagel *


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

BTW one interesting stat, no Foreign coach has EVER won a World Cup. :O


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^cool

btw theo walcott out of england squad 

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------

Walcott,A.Johnson,Bent,Baines, Dawson, Parker and Huddlestone out,not yet confirmed


----------



## Baker (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



XTerminator_09 said:


> ^cool
> 
> btw theo walcott out of england squad
> 
> ...


 
 that is surprising.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Now I can officially root for the opponents of England,that pack of c...s


----------



## iinfi (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

if its cricket in India its soccer in england ..... more drama off the pitch than on it!! LOL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

*NGLAND'S 2010 WORLD CUP SQUAD:*
*Goalkeepers:* Joe  Hart, David James, Robert Green.
*Defenders:* Jamie Carragher,  Ashley Cole, Rio Ferdinand, Glen  Johnson, Ledley King, John Terry,  Matthew Upson, Stephen Warnock
*Midfielders:* Gareth Barry,  Michael Carrick, Joe Cole, Steven  Gerrard, Frank Lampard, Aaron Lennon,  James Milner, Shaun  Wright-Phillips.
*Forwards:* Peter Crouch,  Jermain Defoe, Emile Heskey, Wayne  Rooney

*The seven England players to miss out on a World Cup place are:*   Leighton Baines, Michael Dawson, Tom Huddlestone, Scott Parker, Adam   Johnson, Theo Walcott, Darren Bent


----------



## iinfi (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Emile Heskey in place of  darren bent is a shocker and so is
Shaun Wright-Phillips in place of adam johnson/walcott .... 
Shaun Wright-Phillips in the squad is a joke ...
jus wondering aloud ... why was Gabriel Agbonlahor not even in the provisional 30??


----------



## Rahim (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Capello thinks Heskey "makes" Rooney play


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Italy vs. Germany 2006 was the best WC game I have seen.Quality stuff.

Btw. Australia 1 - 0 Denmark  Not sure if Bendy played,read that he had a re occurrence of the groin injury.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Carragher, a player  who doesn't want to play for his country during the qualifiers but  suddenly wants to play in the world cup, is in the squad. Some of them have been picked just because they are playing for the top four sides (Carrick). What should Bent do to make his case? Maybe becaome a log and dont score goals


----------



## Baker (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> Carragher, a player who doesn't want to play for his country during the qualifiers but suddenly wants to play in the world cup, is in the squad. Some of them have been picked just because they are playing for the top four sides (Carrick). What should Bent do to make his case? Maybe becaome a log and dont score goals


 
But still england has lot of firepower left..........


----------



## iinfi (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

nothing against the person who started this thread out of his love for the WC .. but ... 
half world cup discussion here and half on the other thread ... it makes no sense to me to run two threads for soccer ... its a complete mess ... the WC is still days away ... time we merge this thread .... plz mods do the needful

---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------

those who want the threads merged .. plz raise ur hand


----------



## Rahim (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^I think posters are doing fine; discussing WC related here and general football in FOOTBALL Channel.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

There's a small issue with that. If we do merge the threads posts are going to be stuck all over the thread. Do you want five pages of posts in between every other post? If so I guess I could if needed be  .


----------



## Baker (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



iinfi said:


> nothing against the person who started this thread out of his love for the WC .. but ...
> half world cup discussion here and half on the other thread ... it makes no sense to me to run two threads for soccer ... its a complete mess ... the WC is still days away ... time we merge this thread .... plz mods do the needful
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------
> ...


 
U guys really think to merge this with other thread and with just 8 days more to WorldCup...  

and i am not seeing any complete mess here , atleast people here talking only about WorldCUp.....

i will say we can keep this thread...............


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



iinfi said:


> those who want the threads merged .. plz raise ur hand


Personally I would have preferred a single thread but this thread is doing fine. And world cup is only days away so alright.


----------



## Baker (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

FIFA World Cup 2010: Players Slam New World Cup Ball



> And this time everyone is complaining, and not only goalkeepers. Strikers, defenders, and midfielders have also expressed unhappiness over the Adidas ball just a few days before the tournament is to begin in South Africa. The quadrennial showcase event is scheduled to kick off on June 11.
> 
> The soccer world cup 2010 ball is called Jabulani. In Zulu language it means “to celebrate.’’ But very few players are celebrating the ball. “It’s very weird. All of a sudden it changes trajectory on you. It’s like it doesn’t want to be kicked. It’s incredible, it’s like someone is guiding it. You are going to kick it and it moves out of the way,’’ Brazil striker Luis Fabiano said yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

iirc, Lehmann and Cech also complained about this last World Cup.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

ok i m sorry .... if everyone likes a separate thread then its ok...
thought things cud be better if everything cud be in the same thread

i saw a couple of WC related posts on the other thread ... hence my suggestion


----------



## Baker (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



iinfi said:


> ok i m sorry .... if everyone likes a separate thread then its ok...
> thought things cud be better if everything cud be in the same thread
> 
> i saw a couple of WC related posts on the other thread ... hence my suggestion



i created a separate thread only because i thought WC has some special value .... 


now lets back o FIFA WC with a bang......................

VAMOS VAMOS ARGENTINA..................................


----------



## iinfi (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

na .. i told u i v nothing against u ... 
its only that people v been posting on the other thread 24/7 365 days a year for the last 3 odd years on the other thread ... which makes people still post in the other thread .... be it WC or general socca discussion ... take a peek at the other thread .. WC discussion is in full swing ....
hence my suggestion ... if everyone wants it here ... no issues with me


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

yup a seperate thread is a good idea.....


----------



## Baker (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

little off topic.....

Panasonic targeting Rs 75 cr turnover during WC



> *Kochi, June 2 (PTI)* Consumer electronics major Panasonic India is targeting a sales turnover of Rs 75 crore from *the soccer-crazy states of Kerala, West Bengal and the Union Territory of Goa* during the forthcoming FIFA World Cup.
> 
> Panasonic, which is the primary sponsor of the Indian football team, has kicked off roadshows to promote its products during the World Cup in Kochi, Kolkata and Goa.
> 
> ...




---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------

World cup fever in my Native....




> It is either misplaced passion or dislocated delirium, but as World Cup football hots up in the Far East, temperatures seem to rise in a district of Kerala, now most definitely the Indian epicentre of football fever.
> In Malappuram district, a small slice of north Kerala with a little over 30 lakh people, the World Cup is a chance to take sides, get involved and go crazy. It begins with the benign decoration of streets with posters, banners and cutouts, but once the tournament is under way, the formation of team "camps" means things can take a serious turn quickly. If this is the heartland of Indian football, the World Cup is like its great four-yearly cardiac flutter.
> When England beat Argentina in Sapporo, Japan, English fans managed to celebrate without destroying property. But their counterparts in Malappuram went berserk. Intoxicated by the win, Malappuram's pseudo-English "hooligans" chose to strike first at the Argentinian superstar who is the region's cult figure-striker Gabriel Batistuta, whose huge cutouts loom over the remotest and most serene village landscape. In Tirur town, "Batigol" was burnt in effigy by "fans" of the England team and within minutes, there was a civil disturbance of sorts at hand.
> 
> *Malappuram's favourite team is Argentina and Pangat Silks sold stacks of the famous blue and white flag*; but fans were deeply disappointed with the team's early exit from the tournament, a victim of the Group of Death that also featured England, Sweden and Nigeria. But for those who despair at the early departure of France and Argentina, the flag-buyers of Malappuram provide a hint. Haneefa says, "Brazil is second. The surprise favourite is Portugal. I think it is Portugal and particularly its star Luis Figo's performance at the Euro Cup final against France which won so many fans here," says Haneefa. Time for stars from Rivaldo to Rui Costa to justify the faith of their fans, including those in faraway places like Malappuram, India.


 

*www.india-today.com/itoday/20020624/sports.shtml

---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------

See the Video in the below link......  

*indiainteracts.in/newplatform/40075/FIFA-world-cup-fever-grips-India.html


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^I just re-activated 2 of my set top boxes


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

NOOOOOO! DROGBA OUT OF WORLD CUP!!!???!!
*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jun/04/didier-drogba-world-cup-injury


----------



## iinfi (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

drogba elbow fractured ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Drogs...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Feel sorry for him  Would have loved to see him lift the World Cup


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

epic.this is great


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

RIO IS NOT PLAYING! THIS IS NOT A DRILL! HE'S OUT OF THE WC (I think)


----------



## Rahim (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

kata kata bechaara Rio!!!!! Dawson is set for a recall to replace him.Justice done in the most strange way indeed.
Finally the arm-band will go to the most deserving fellow:Gerrard.
Drogba out too


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Hmm. Won't mind to see England winning the world cup now. It would be nice to see our skipper regardless he stays or not to lift the biggest international trophy.


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Ferdinand!!!!!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

North Korea has named a striker as their 3rd choice GK and now FIFA has told them that he can't play as a tsriker in the WC.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



ico said:


> <insert player/manager name here/>!!!!!


What's up?


----------



## iinfi (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Ferdinand boost for England *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/world_cup_2010/8722236.stm feel sorry for him .. but this is the best way england can atleast get upto the world cup ... it had to be terry/king or terry/Dawson in the CB role ...

Drogba ruled out as well ..... 

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------

with Drogs ruled out the group of death isnt the group of death any more ...

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------

*www.liveoddsandscores.com/news/pre...-king-tulio-121-to-find-his-own-net-yet-again

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------

*www.liveoddsandscores.com/news/pre...-king-tulio-121-to-find-his-own-net-yet-again


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Don't know if this has been posted yet.

China defeated France 1-0 in their last practice match before the WC.

*www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/newsid=1228860/index.html#deng+consigns+france+shock+defeat


----------



## iinfi (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Zindagi do pal ki, zindagi do pal ki
Intezaar kab tak hum karenge balah
Tumhe pyaar kab tak na karenge balah


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



iinfi said:


> Zindagi do pal ki, zindagi do pal ki
> Intezaar kab tak hum karenge balah
> Tumhe pyaar kab tak na karenge balah



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=127714


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



iinfi said:


> Zindagi do pal ki, zindagi do pal ki
> Intezaar kab tak hum karenge balah
> Tumhe pyaar kab tak na karenge balah



u need to goto the relationship thread kya?

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------

feel sorry for ferdinand.... but he was not going to lift the wc anyway....


----------



## Rahim (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



iinfi said:


> Zindagi do pal ki, zindagi do pal ki
> Intezaar kab tak hum karenge balah
> Tumhe pyaar kab tak na karenge balah



_kiske liye yeh nazm padhe jaa rahe hai mere bhai?_


----------



## iinfi (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

i was studying n it was almost 3am .. my ticket for my overseas job has not come yet ... i m waiting for it .. hence the song 
no i dont need a relationship thread as of now 

---------- Post added at 05:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------

Now Obi Mikel is out of the World Cup .. has not recovered from his knee injury!!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^You moving to Iraq? just joking  Best of Luck from me


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

A self-professed "Chelski" fan can only move to Russia


----------



## iinfi (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

thanks for ur wishes ... i m going to UAE ... hope things turn out well at the new place .. i m nervous n excited...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Robben has been van Persie'ed. Injured in a friendly. Maybe out of the tournament.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Pirlo is doubtful as well.

This tournament has the Arsenal curse.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Speaking of curses- *sports.yahoo.com/soccer/blog/sow_experts/post/The-World-Cup-is-cursed-I-know-why-?urn=sow,245842

 

Maybe the Boondock Saints will make an appearance at one of France's games.


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

All the permutations of John Obi Mikel have also been cursed.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

These injuries are not good


----------



## iinfi (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

robben out


----------



## Baker (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

So many .. so many injuries..........................

good that Argentina played only 1 friendly.......................


----------



## Baker (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> North Korea has named a striker as their 3rd choice GK and now FIFA has told them that he can't play as a tsriker in the WC.


 
lol at their rules....

that means suppose GK got injured and no subs left... so nobody else can act as a GK since they may be defenders/strikers as per the FIFA list


----------



## Rahim (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^One can't blame that rule since it was stupid on part of North Korea to make a mockery of their decison to name him as a GK and not as a striker. FIFA and North Korea are stupid. Dictatorial:


----------



## Baker (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

With Rio out, Capello turns to King



> LONDON - Fabio Capello looks likely to turn to Ledley King for England's opening World Cup match with the USA on Saturday, with Rio Ferdinand is ruled out of the tournament by a relatively mundane knee problem. And King say's he's ready, despite having chronic knee problems of his own.
> 
> "No player can guarantee their fitness," the Tottenham defender said. "What I can guarantee is that I will give 100 per cent and I'm ready to play if need be. I feel I can perform at the highest level."
> 
> He's confident the partnership with John Terry will cause no problems at the backline. *"I've watched enough of John for years and I've played with him and know his game. He's a big talker and I will talk, and I'm sure we'll be fine."* THE GUARDIAN


----------



## Baker (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Brazil thrashed tanzania 5-1............

zamba boys are getting in to rhythm.............


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^samba  even india could beat tanzania btw


----------



## Baker (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



XTerminator_09 said:


> ^samba  even india could beat tanzania btw


 
i think our NT should show some courage for play some friendly matches against biig teams..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



deepak_cucek said:


> i think our NT should show some courage for play some friendly matches against biig teams..


They will play in AFC Nations Cup 2011 btw. However looking at the group, I don't see anything other than a thrashing.
Indian players should play in European Leagues. They can certainly play in at least in English National Conference or even lower leagues. Even Pak has one or two players playing in League One or League Two :/


----------



## Baker (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Liverpool_fan said:


> They will play in AFC Nations Cup 2011 btw. However looking at the group, I don't see anything other than a thrashing.
> Indian players should play in European Leagues. They can certainly play in at least in English National Conference or even lower leagues. Even Pak has one or two players playing in League One or League Two :/


 
first of all in india nobody gives a sh$t about other sporting event other than the bookies game [cricket]...

then how we can expect good NT....


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

the transfer of Chhetri to MLS should be a boost for other players.

i so want to root for india in wc,but the current state of administration and lack of respect for the manager (houghton is workin his ass off) makes me realise that it could be a dream only


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

If only some industrialists take the initiative and start an IPL like tourney for football it shall move leaps and bounds.Most of the indian players look like they spend their nights in a worn out stable.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Nani out of the world cup with..... injury.


----------



## Baker (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Kl@w-24 said:


> Nani out of the world cup with..... injury.


 
i think group of death is really affected with injuries.....

kaka,drogba,nani.....


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Kaka is fine.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Heeeeyyyyy!!!! Don't jinx God's own footballer!!!


----------



## Baker (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

*JUNE 11---- The D-DAY HAS BEGUN--------------*


*Todays Matches...*

*South Africa vs Mexico IST-7.20 PM*

*France vs Urugay IST-11.50 PM*


----------



## Rahim (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^Yah all setup for the festival  Will the match start from 7:20pm or do we have to watch junglee boring intro ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Can't wait for France vs. Uruguay.I'll support France but it won't stop me from having a laugh if they lose(likely)

COMEON VELA SAGNA DIABY CLICHY!


----------



## Baker (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Cant wait for 2morows ARGENTINA vs NIGERIA......

reports saying diego planning to play with 3 strikers... tevez--higuain--messi...


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

no offence to anyone but i hope les cheats are the dumbfvcks of the tourney


----------



## Rahim (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^You just offended the French supporters here  No point hiding the diggs


----------



## Rahim (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Whats Shebby Singh doing there? Cant we find any other and where is John Dykes?


----------



## Baker (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Uruguay announced its stating 11 against France


Team: Fernando Muslera, Mauricio Victorino, Diego Lugano, Diego Godin, Maximiliano Pereira, Alvaro Pereira, Diego Perez, Egidio Arevalo Rios, Ignacio Gonzalez, Luis Suarez, Diego Forlan


----------



## Rahim (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^Suarez from Ajax?


----------



## MCDC (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

guys!!!....let me make it clear to u all that .......spain will hold the FIFA WC 2010 trophy ...thats it!!..........(David Villa/torres=max. goals).......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

The opening ceremony was boring.WTF was the stadium half empty?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



MCDC said:


> guys!!!....let me make it clear to u all that .......spain will hold the FIFA WC 2010 trophy ...thats it!!..........(David Villa/torres=max. goals).......


quoting Pranab Mukherjee  "aar baaki team ki korbe? ghaas kaatbe?"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Vuvuzelas are as annoying as they say.Whats the point of them?

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------

Btw. the stadium is awesome.


----------



## MCDC (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> quoting Pranab Mukherjee  "aar baaki team ki korbe? ghaas kaatbe?"



baaaaki team SPAIN ka game appreciate karre


----------



## Baker (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

oh man.... still stuck in office.................... 

wanna run from here

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------




MCDC said:


> guys!!!....let me make it clear to u all that .......spain will hold the FIFA WC 2010 trophy ...thats it!!..........(David Villa/torres=max. goals).......


 
that we can see on JULY 11-----


----------



## MCDC (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



deepak_cucek said:


> oh man.... still stuck in office....................
> 
> wanna run from here
> 
> ...



yess v can ......but m telling u in advance...waise wch team u support??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Hardly any noise in the local nation's anthem but the ear tearing Vuvuzelas are in full force again.
Well,I guess I am used to the European football culture now.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Argentina  and no matter what respected guys say, vuvuzela is damn annoying. Football ka mazaa kho jaata ai.  Crocin tablet ftw!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Here we go!Vela to open the scoring.


----------



## MCDC (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> Argentina



kk.....waise frankly speaking argentina has no scope acc. to me....HOPE IT QUALIFIES FOR QUARTER FINALs


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Ok I voted France in the poll


----------



## Baker (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> Argentina  and no matter what respected guys say, vuvuzela is damn annoying. Football ka mazaa kho jaata ai.  Crocin tablet ftw!!!!!



thats true man....

that damn voice is killing..........

BTW commentary sucks.....

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------

damn................  referee disallowed mexicos clear goal............

---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 PM ----------




MCDC said:


> yess v can ......but m telling u in advance...waise wch team u support??




ARGENTINA dude...... cant u see my avatar


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> no matter what respected guys say, vuvuzela is damn annoying. Football ka mazaa kho jaata ai.  Crocin tablet ftw!!!!!


Indeed.


----------



## Baker (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

SOUTH AFRICA scores............................................

opening goal of FIFA WC 2010.................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

YAY MEHICO!

The Vuvuz are still blowing in full volume.I doubt the people playing them give a damn about whats going on.All they care about is blowing one single note for 90 mins.


----------



## Baker (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

equalizer from mexico...............................
it is 1-1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Comments on the first game of the 2010 WC:

BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

lmao, I'm still not affected by Vuvuzela.

Giovanni dos Spud was trying to be too flashy. A more simple and direct approach from him would have done Mecksiko a world of good.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Lloris
Sagna Gallas Abidal Evra(C)
Toulalan *Diaby*
Govou Gourcuff Ribery
Anelka



---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------

So Diaby starts the WC for France but Nasri isn't even in the squad.Thats Domenech for you.


----------



## Baker (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^^
what abt benzema...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

HERE WE GO WITH THE VUVUZELAS AGAIN


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Benzene


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> quoting Pranab Mukherjee "aar baaki team ki korbe? ghaas kaatbe?"


 
 Nice one.:roll:

BTW cannot wait for tomorrow's matches. Arg Vs. Nigeria (8:30AM central time US), Eng Vs. USA (12:30PM central time US). At least ESPN and ABC are showing it here. Majority of the Americans are not interested in soccer. At least I can watch the weekend matches, most matches fall during office time.

Ami ekhane ghaas khete khetei world cup dekhi.


----------



## Baker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

forlan creating some trouble to french defense......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Diaby has ran the show so far


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



deepak_cucek said:


> damn................  referee disallowed mexicos clear goal............


Vela's goal was clearly off-side. There was only one player between him and the line.


----------



## Baker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



ico said:


> Vela's goal was clearly off-side. There was only one player between him and the line.



i didnt understand.. there was a defender standing near Goal post right....?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Malouda was a cert to start but rumor has it that he got in a fight with Domenech.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



deepak_cucek said:


> i didnt understand.. there was a defender standing near Goal post right....?


To not be in an offside position, there should be two opponent players between you and the goal-line when the ball is played through for you by your team mate. Those two players can be any players, generally one of them is a goal-keeper.

The South African keeper had surged forward, but when the Mexican guy headed the ball towards Vela, Vela was a step behind the keeper and there was only one Mexican defender between him and the goal-line. So, an offside.

---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Malouda was a cert to start but rumor has it that he got in a fight with Domenech.


Domenechut. 

---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Diaby has ran the show so far


He's the new Vieira. 

---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------

My TV has good bass. Vuvuzela sounds sweet.


----------



## Baker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

henry for anelka.....

can he make any difference....


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

haha nil nil


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

The problem with Vuvuzelas is less about the bee hive sound,you get numb after a few minutes.Its about it drowning out the crowd's emotions.You don't hear the boos,cheers,gasps or applause which make the game what it is,just a stupid one note sound all the time.

Btw. it was a good day for the Arsenal contingent performance wise.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

served the les cheats right,as it was a pen


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Don't blame the RSA supporters for Vuvuzelas in this match. The French and Uruguayans were actually on top of it this time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Local supporters get the biggest ticket allocation in each match.There were shots of people in SA flags blowing that thing.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

The second matches are a bit too late in the night


----------



## Baker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> The second matches are a bit too late in the night


 
think about next WC going to happen in brazil... match will start around 4 am...


----------



## Rahim (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^   boodhi aur dhakii hui aankhon mein ab woh jaan nahiin raha


----------



## Baker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

here starts............. Greece vs S.Korea...........


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Greece to WIN this WC.


----------



## Baker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

it is 1-0 to korea...................

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------

voters has increasing............... 

S.Korea is leasing 2-0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Greece 
BZZZZZZZZZZZ

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------

Nigeria are a poor side,they will get hammered unless Maradona screws up.

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------

Argentina
Romero, Demichelis, Samuel, Heinze, Gutierezz, Mascherano, Veron, Di  Maria, Messi, Higuain, Tevez.


----------



## Baker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

argenitinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

1-0...................

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------

it is half time with Argentina leading 1-0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Comeon Nigeria.Their GK has been fantastic this evening.

Sign 'im up Arsene!


----------



## Baker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Comeon Nigeria.Their GK has been fantastic this evening.
> 
> Sign 'im up Arsene!



argentina won.......................................


----------



## Rahim (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

The scoreline would have been different but for that great stops by Nigerian goalie. It was so refreshing to see Maradona showing all emotions with every kick of the football.
Higuan missed 2 good oppurtunities and Messi tried too much the same curling shots.
Defensively was not convincing and good teams would punish them miserably.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Nigerian goalkeeper was the Man of ze Match! Messi was in good form.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



			
				deepak_cucek said:
			
		

> argentina won.......................................


But they are going out whenever they face a decent side.................................


----------



## Baker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> But they are going out whenever they face a decent side.................................



let us see about that..............


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> But they are going out whenever they face a decent side.................................


Naah it's Argentina not Arsenal being talked about


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Too bad that Liverpool won't even get to face a decent side in UEFA cup 

---------- Post added at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------

Btw.England losing will be hilarious.Expect Rooney to be slaughtered this time by the media.

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------

I much prefer the boring England band over the horns,thankfully they are not that loud in this game.

---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------

Starfish scores.UEFA CUP HERE WE COME!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Gerrard scores


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Credit to the English fans.First time fans gets their chants heard over the buzzing.

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------

Pool would have finished 4th had Gerrard played like this all season.
Maybe he didn't have faith in Rafa 

---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------

Nice dive Donovan.

---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

AHAHAHAHA
England and GKs


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

lol Green does an Almunia


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Oh dear,what a goal.Can't stop laughing.
It makes Almunia's cock-ups look like world class efforts.

---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------

England should have heard when Almunia declared himself available


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

England's No.6 again.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Somebody, give Almunia an English passport


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Carragher 

---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------

Theo is definitely better than SWP.

---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------

The angry Capello slow-mos are annoying.

---------- Post added at 01:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 AM ----------

OMG that is a red card tackle by Carragher.Eduardo like.

So what will Jamie Carragher do on his comeback?
Injure his own player
Get sent off
Score an OG
?

---------- Post added at 01:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------

Good result for the USA.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Walcott should have been selected, IMO

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------

 
*i47.tinypic.com/4sbci0.jpg

*www.abload.de/img/f1_1_26527.gif

*imgur.com/ZRZkt.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



> Expect Rooney to be slaughtered this time by the media.



sadly not this time 

Rooney,gerrard and Johnson ftwed


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

England


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Lennon was pathetic. Walcott with induction of some extra pace could have run inroads into the US defense.SWP was ok, held the ball too much to have an effect.USA seemed to know that, pressed him into the corner and without effort, he put the ball out of play. Heskey is the worst finisher ever. Set up Gerrards goal nicely. Darrent Bent in a similar position as the one on one against the Gk would have been 2-1 for the English..

And guys, Green did a Fabianski. XD


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

I noticed SWP losing the ball every time he had possession.Capello should have gone with Joe Cole.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



> I noticed SWP losing the ball every time he had possession.Capello should have gone with Joe Cole.



sums up why SWP is ****.Jhol shouldve been there,yeah.



> Naah it's Argentina not Arsenal being talked about



forgot to  yesterday


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Best player in the field for England yesterday was Johnson IMO. Excellent ball control and to think Capello had left him out of the initial 23.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



dreamcatcher said:


> Best player in the field for England yesterday was Johnson IMO. Excellent ball control and to think Capello had left him out of the initial 23.


err...he was never left out. I think you got Adam Johnson confused with Glen Johnson.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Woops. Apologies.I swapped the duo in the inital run.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

*i.cr3ation.co.uk/dl/s1/gif/3d57fe2010b0ca5ee1b1c0e7f3222e0f_duckhunt.gif

LOL!!   

Reminds me of ze old times!! 

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------

Sorry for sucking up yer bandwidth, fells but this is way too good!!

*i47.tinypic.com/2e58pi1.gif


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

XD 

On a more serious note Germany take on Australia tonight. Any bets on klose returning to form?And podolski?


----------



## Baker (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

slovenia made a cheaky victory over algeria....

serbia vs ghana seems intresting


----------



## Baker (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

it is 1-0  for ghana.....................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

It has been pretty underwhelming so far with most of the games boring and the atmosphere dead because of youknowwhat.
Hopefully the teams will not be as cautious in the next round of games.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

The only real fun was Maradona's antics


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

This game looks promising.Come on Germany!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Fantastic move from Germany ends in a powerful finish by Podolski.
More of this please!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Podolski scores!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Thats how you punch away a corner,sign Neuer up Wenger.
We would more likely get Schwarzer


----------



## Baker (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

germans looks good..............

---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------

klose missed an open chance.................


----------



## Rahim (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Klose scores!!!!!!


----------



## Baker (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

klose scores.................................... it is 2-0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Thundering header from Klose.I never thought that anyone but GK could claim that.

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------

The Germans are making some great runs which are enabling them to make clear cut chances.
Take note Nasri and co.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Germany are runnign riot!!! ball cleared off the line by Aussie skipper.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Hope England finish 2nd and face Germany in the Knock outs 

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 AM ----------

Schwarzer has been sh1te.No wonder we are in for him.


----------



## Baker (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Schwarzer has been sh1te.No wonder we are in for him.





very solid performance by germany so far.......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Ozil has only 1 year left on his contract

Get him Weng...

---------- Post added at 12:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------

Off the ball masterclass by Germany.Disciplined and intelligent.


----------



## Baker (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ozil has only 1 year left on his contract
> 
> Get him Weng...



that lad just missed 2 chances..........

---------- Post added at 01:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------

red card for cahill .........

---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------

germans running riot in durban....................

it is 4-0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



deepak_cucek said:


> that lad just missed 2 chances..........


Along with producing a man of the match performance..........


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Germany are the team to look out for. A round of Applause for the German team here.I cant believe how well they played tonight. With such a performance, they can take any team to their limits.Brilliant!!


----------



## Baker (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



dreamcatcher said:


> Germany are the team to look out for. A round of Applause for the German team here.I cant believe how well they played tonight. With such a performance, they can take any team to their limits.Brilliant!!


 
exactly , germans dominated australia in all position.....

i hope a germany vs england in pre-quarter....

and today italians are dutch are entering in to WC..........


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^^
looking at the Germans, IF at all Englol qualify for the pre-quarters, Germany will put 5 past them with ease


----------



## Baker (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

england will defenetly qualify for the pre-quarter....... 
beating slovenia and algeria wont be a problem for 3 kings.............



klose the "SUPER HEADER" has 11 goals in WC.........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

2 good games today.
I am not counting the Italians.

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------

Bendy is out injured 
Still I can put money on Robbo to score today.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Bendy fit and playing 

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------

RVPPPPPPPPPPPPP
causes an OG!


----------



## Baker (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Bendy fit and playing
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...


 
apart from the score line hows dutch playing....?

damn still in office...........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

It is a cagey game.The Danes are certainly not letting the Dutch play their game.

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------

Cameroon vs. Japan here we go
BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

2-0 to The Netherlands - final score.


----------



## Baker (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

japan is leading 1-0..................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Why isn't Song playing?Is Cameroon management retarded?


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^ yup, I have read that their manager is Domenech#2. I have no idea why did he choose to leave out Alex Song - this guy has performed better than all of their midfielders in the last 2 years.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Africa has some great players but not 1 good team at this tournament.Japan were poor but Cameroon were sh1t.
I would really like to see some spots at the WC reserved for some kind of intercontinental playoffs.We have quality sides like Russia,Czech republic and Croatia sitting out but some really poor sides are there at the WC.


----------



## Baker (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

japaneese made their victory.........


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Song would have eaten those Japanese alive.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Alcaraz climbs on Cannavaro's back to score.1-0 Paraguay


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

The Italians have equalized. It's 1-1.


----------



## Baker (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

todays special Drogba Vs Ronaldo [Côte d’Ivoire vs. Portugal]



and Samba Boys are ready to roll against N.Korea.............


----------



## Baker (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

newzealand clinches draw in injury time......................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

THIS IS EBOUE TIME!
*www.gifsoup.com/webroot/animatedgifs/304165_o.gif

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------

Only Eboue singing the anthem 

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------

Nice dive by Ronaldo,few rolls to compliment it too.


----------



## Baker (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

it is 0-0 at HT


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Crappy game so far


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Eagerly waiting for a Ronaldo special today. 

Hope the Samba boys drop some points today.

Eagerly waiting for Argentina's next match..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Drogba coming ON in place of Kalou


----------



## Rahim (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

WHat an ovation for his introduction.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Ronaldo has produced quite a diving spectacle today.

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> COME ON eBOUe
> 
> It will be a dull draw considering the WC so far



Told you so.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Hmmm...a dull 0-0 draw. Few opportunities for Portugal except Ronaldo hitting the post in the 1st half shooting from some distance.


----------



## Baker (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



digitized said:


> Eagerly waiting for a Ronaldo special today.
> 
> Hope the Samba boys drop some points today.
> 
> Eagerly waiting for Argentina's next match..



lets hope so...............

argentinas next match is on 5 pm IST... need to jump from office early...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Hope Korea c**ts Brazil.

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------

It looks to be another defensive game with Korea DPR defending with 9 men and Brazil with their new found disciplined approach.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

So I see I am not the only one hoping that Brazil will drop some points.

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------




deepak_cucek said:


> lets hope so...............
> 
> argentinas next match is on 5 pm IST... need to jump from office early...


 
For me it is 6:30AM CDT. Need to wake up early.


----------



## Baker (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



digitized said:


> So I see I am not the only one hoping that Brazil will drop some points.



so who all are brazil fans here i can see 4 votes for samba boys..........


----------



## aby geek (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

no offense to any fans but i want ghana to win.
though top 7 will make it hard that for sure lol.

last time they washed out czech r but brazil was over whelming for them. this time  brazil aint in group so they  do have chance to go atleast to top 16 or i hop QF.

but seriously a ghana germany final will be a comic moment lol.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

too many Argentina fanboys hating Brazil here


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Just because Korea taking points off them would be hilarious.I am fairly neutral about the South Americans.


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

I am an eternal Brasil fanboi. But I have voted for Netherlands.


----------



## Baker (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Liverpool_fan said:


> too many Argentina fanboys hating Brazil here



thats true buddy....

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------

where is dani alves in brazil starting 11


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Maicon > Dani Alves.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



deepak_cucek said:


> thats true buddy....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------
> 
> where is dani alves in brazil starting 11


He isn't because he is sh1t.

---------- Post added 16-06-2010 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 15-06-2010 at 11:57 PM ----------

Hope the Koreans do well enough to be spared by the great leader.

---------- Post added at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------

Here we go Brazil vs. Korea "DPR"

BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ PARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRP


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

robinjo is showing his skills.........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

11 behind the ball for North Korea 

---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------

Gilberto is still immense.We could have done with him covering for Song.

Korea playing with a lot of spirit,communist pride at work I guess.


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

samba  boys stiil trying to find rythm


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Korea DPR>England

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------

Korean no. 9 is good.


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

it is half time .... 0-0
good performance from korea......................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Credit to Korea but this WC is turning out to be sh1t.How many draws in the first round of games?


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Korea DPR > England?

Korea DPR >>>>>>>>> England


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Credit to Korea but this WC is turning out to be sh1t.How many draws in the first round of games?



lets wait for high scoring games.....

anyway brazil can do anything still 45 min left


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

I think that the players complaining over the ball may have a point.So many shots have just sailed over.


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

freekick from the promising position...............

---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------

missed.............

---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------

1-0

superb finish from maicon.............


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Koreans haven't changed their tactics.Can't see this being a rout.


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

it is 2-0...........

am gonna sleep............... GN to all


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

hahaha Brasil


----------



## Apple Juice (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Brazil brazil brazil!!!!!1111


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Brasil get the win. North Korea get the confidence.

Brasil 2-1 North Korea @ FT.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Well done both.


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

[youtube]OVPzLdpnXRU[/youtube] 

tbf, everyone should have this kind of confidence while speaking a language you don't know.


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

hmm still i think samba boys didnt meet their expectation level......... 

but sad part is portugal and ivorycost are playing poorly.........


----------



## Rahim (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Honestly I don't agree that if one is an Argentinian fan then one has to hate Brazil.


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> Honestly I don't agree that if one is an Argentinian fan then one has to hate Brazil.


 

some kind of jealous dude...........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Honduras vs. Chile has draw written all over it 

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Honduras vs. Chile has draw written all over it


The counterjinx worked.It is a fantastic game!

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------

Sanchez is top 4 quality player.

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------

Save of the tournament by the Honduran GK.


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

veron will be absent for argentinas next match against S.Korea



> June 16 (Reuters) - Midfielder Juan Sebastian Veron will miss Argentina's World Cup Group B match against South Korea at Johannesburg's Soccer City on Thursday with a minor leg muscle injury, coach Diego Maradona said on Wednesday.
> Maradona, who confirmed an otherwise unchanged team, said he did not want to run the risk of Veron aggravating his right calf muscle strain and losing the player for the rest of the tournament.
> "It's hard to leave Seba (Veron) out but there are also risks playing him. I don't want the World Cup to end for him, I need him. He understood it was the best thing for the squad," Maradona told a news conference.




---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Honduras vs. Chile has draw written all over it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...


 
what is happening in honduras vs chile....?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Best game of the tournament so far IMO.


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^^ thats good 
apart from germanies i didnt saw any quality matches so far.....

PS:[i loved argentinas match , thats different thing]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Sanchez of Chile is doing exactly what was expect of Ronaldo yesterday.Making incisive runs,getting in final balls and tearing the flank.


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Sanchez of Chile is doing exactly what was expect of Ronaldo yesterday.Making incisive runs,getting in final balls and tearing the flank.


 
but still 1-0 right.....


----------



## Rahim (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

@Deepak: I was about to post that news of Veron  Argentina needs to play 2 holding player as it seems they are being out-numbered in the middle.


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> @Deepak: I was about to post that news of Veron  Argentina needs to play 2 holding player as it seems they are being out-numbered in the middle.


 
there is no need to play with 3 strikers IMO ,

lets see what maxi rodrigues can do in place of veron.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Yes still 1-0.Now Honduras pushing for the equalizer with 5 minutes left.Chile holding out comfortably.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Will Dunga be proved wrong not bringing Diego or Ronaldinho since Kaka seems lost?


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

i can see 34 voters in these forum... , but discussion happening with only 4-5 members....

where u guys r hiding...............?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^Fake ids


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> Will Dunga be proved wrong not bringing Diego or Ronaldinho since Kaka seems lost?


 
kaka seems lost..... but they are able to maintain tempo from begining to end.... but litrelly N.Korea didnt try to challenge their players , no booking for korean players would u beleive that.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

FT 1-0 
Chile are the team to watch out for in the next round.


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> ^Fake ids


 
ok i will also increase argenitnas supporters....

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> FT 1-0
> Chile are the team to watch out for in the next round.


 
so brazil wil face some kind of challenge in 2nd round thats good...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Webb officiating the game


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

looks like fc-barcelona playing................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Six Barcelona players in there.Enough to develop an instant disliking.

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------

Big Phil out injured.


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

swis scores........................................

it is 1-0


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Barca losing 

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------

Really hope they crash out and Cesc doesn't have to be near Xavi etc. any more.

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------

Nearly 2-0


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

thats it.................

favourites spain looses their first match......................


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

 *i50.tinypic.com/29wswa8.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

*www.oleole.com/media/main/images/blogs/images/group1/subgrp31/blogimg_1650_6107-20100607093629601156.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Spain 0-1 Swiss Cheese!!!! 

Haaaaaahahahahahahaaaaa!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



ico said:


> *i50.tinypic.com/29wswa8.jpg




10lols


----------



## Krow (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> *www.oleole.com/media/main/images/blogs/images/group1/subgrp31/blogimg_1650_6107-20100607093629601156.jpg





Cesc wasn't even brought on!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

ROFLMAO!! And Fab wasnt in the pitch.


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

so  one round of matches are over , most of the matches very low scoring ones.....

so wat u guys thinking abt teams performance.....

in my view .. the list will be follows

1:GERMANY

 the only team showed complete dominance over opponent , creative midfield and superb finishing from the strikers , very promising start for germans

2:Brazil

  even tough played against weakest team in the tournament , they started their pretty well , their defender showed good creative rather than their midfielders
  ps:need to watch when playing against tougher teams

3:ARGENTINA

   missed loads of chances , and showed some flaws in defense , but still showed beautiful free flow game. hope they can improve their coordination
in future matches

4:italy

5:england


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Chile 3rd
Argentina 4th
Swiss 5th
South Korea 6th

England were abysmal.

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------

They should have gone with Cesc instead of Soggy biscuits.


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Chile 3rd
> Argentina 4th
> Swiss 5th
> South Korea 6th
> ...



chile 3rd............?

hmm i didnt saw the match............


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

1-0.9 more goals please


----------



## Baker (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

cant wait for 2days argentinas match.........

need to jump from office early.................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



			
				Maradona said:
			
		

> Pele should go back to the museum and stay there.   "As for Platini, he is French and we all know what French people are  like. It  is something if they even say hello and goodbye."
> 
> ​


 Now get your arse kicked.


----------



## Baker (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Now get your arse kicked.


 
peles comment on maradona...



> Pele had said: “Maradona accepted the job of national coach because he needed the money. I saw the difficulties they had in qualification but it is not his fault. It is the fault of whoever gave him the job.”




---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------

leave what he is speaking................ , he has absolutely no idea what he is gonna talk.......


----------



## Baker (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

it is 2-0 for argenitnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

I am supporting Korea but it is always good to see some goals.

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------

Yay good goal.

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------

Great start to the 2nd round of group games.


----------



## Baker (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

f**k it is 2-1.....................................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Lol easiest hattrick ever.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Higuain Hattrick  A bit flattering for a scoreline tbf


----------



## Baker (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

higuain hatrick.......................................

it is Argentina 4-1...................

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------

thats it is 4-1........


well done argentina..........................

---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------

so the first team reaches 2nd round is argentina................................


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Higuaiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

The Nigerian GK finally fumbles it after making a string of brilliant saves yet again.


----------



## Baker (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

so greece 2-1 against nigeria............


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



deepak_cucek said:


> leave what he is speaking................ , he has absolutely no idea what he is gonna talk.......


Pele is actually correct this time. He talks sh1te generally though.


----------



## Baker (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

so it will be arg vs fra   or

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------




ico said:


> Pele is actually correct this time. He talks sh1te generally though.



i dont care what those guys speaking............... for me maradona is the greatest player ever produced in the soccer history............


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



deepak_cucek said:


> i dont care what those guys speaking............... for me maradona is the greatest player ever produced in the soccer history............


And so he has become the greatest manager ever?? 

*Now something ON-TOPIC:*

*Vuvuzelas are to be banned!!!!!

SOURCE
*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



ico said:


> *Now something ON-TOPIC:*
> 
> *Vuvuzelas are to be banned!!!!!
> 
> ...


omfg  ; )


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^^Yay I like that!

1-Hugo Lloris; 
2-Bacary Sagna, 
3-Eric Abidal, 
5-William Gallas, 
13-Patrice Evra; 
14-Jeremy Toulalan, 
19-Abou Diaby; 
15-Florent Malouda, 
7-Franck Ribery, 
10-Sidney Govou; 
21-Nicolas Anelka.

Gourcuff out of favour.Malouda comes back though.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

I dont think Argentina needs Pele's experto commento; the old guy just wants publicity and thats all. Pele is a boot-licker of FIFA and will always be. His son used to sell cocaine. So who needs the money?
-----------------------------------------
Maradona has taken the World Cup by storm by his passion and antics and the cameras can't have enough of him; and this is getting to some and beleive me FIFA has already making plans to do whatever to prevent Argentina and especially Maradona to lift that trophy.

Deepak has said that he is the greatest ever; no point in taking diggs for his managerial skills. Nobody rates him as a manager; its just romance on the part of the fans.
Too much Ivory Coast dreamers flocking to this thread.
---------------------------------------------------

The performance of Messi was superb but defense was shaky. I went to watch today's match on big screen with 200 people and it was awesome!!! Some Brazilians wanted to spoil the party(as expected) by chanting about cocaine and Maradona and when the match finished they (Brazilians) vanished where to the creek they came from.
Brazilians always have a penchant to lokk whats happening on other's houses rather than mending their own dark hole.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



> Too much Ivory Coast dreamers flocking to this thread.


It is a joke you do understand that right?So no need of random digs.

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------

French anthem is epic!


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It is a joke you do understand that right?So no need of random digs.


Actually he doesn't. Don't blame him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

I voted for Cote d'Ivoire (Other) btw for the record. 

And French Anthem is ze best thing about this French Side.


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

I've voted for Netherlands.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

I voted for France.I want to change to the Netherlands 

Almost no Vuvuzelas in this game 

---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------

Diaby getting the Mexican a yellow for nothing 

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------

Feed gone.wTF?

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------

Its gone everywhere


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

No Vuvuzela = Feed Fail 

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------

Indeed feed gone again


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Diaby has been his usual self.

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------

Vuvuz are back in full force btw.

---------- Post added at 12:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------

Vela is really struggling.Typical Arsenal injury.

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------

Wenger commentating


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Vuvuzelas are dying a sad death now  I heard the crowd *SING!* 

BTW, Ribery getting pwned by Dos Santos was epic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

United's Hernandez coming on.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

arg won with 4 
greeks doubled the nigers

and france cant even itch mexico. for god sake somone do a goal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

WTF is up with the free kicks in this tournament?Must be the ball.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

you mean they never hit or they always hit for the wrong side?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

They go over the bar.

Hernandez scores
RIP France.


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

hahah go Mexico.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Thierry staring in the cold says it all.There are atleast 3 camps in this squad with an inexperienced captain and a poor manager.

---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------

Good job Mexico fans,they really owned the 2 bit Vuvuzelas.


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Lloris will save this though.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

aah goal at last surprised to see france being laundried.

this group F sucks man what is happening here. no result at all.

france was a feast to watch last world cup.


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

lol nope


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

OK
Its time to laugh at France


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Domenech should go and fvck himself. twat.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



aby geek said:


> france was a feast to watch last world cup.


Lol I can't remember the last time France played well.Last time around Zidane was there to single handedly paper over the cracks.
This time around there is no one.
Fortunately for France,this is the end of Domenech era.


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Give me the WC ball. I would atleast teach them how to take free kicks.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Maradona>>>Domenech
Atleast he commands some respect.

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 AM ----------

Dom still not prepared to bring on Henry who has been warming up for like 20 mins. now


---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------

Diaby loses the ball and casually jogs back.
Now where have I seen this before?


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

tbf Malouda, Ribery, Evra, Anelka, Abidal, Diaby, Gallas, Govou ---> all were sh1te


----------



## iinfi (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

ever since i v come here to AD i v not watched a single min of a game ... no tv in the room ... jus tdy i  bought a laptop... any live feeds ... any place where WC highlights are shown?? half of the www is blocked!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



> "I want to send my apologies, through you (reporters), to Mr Platini...  but not Pele," Maradona told a news conference after producing a letter  he said was from the French UEFA president.
> 
> "The other day I spoke about Mr Platini. Mr Platini sent me a letter,  saying that he never said what you (reporters) told me he had said,"  added Maradona after his Argentina team's 4-1 win over South Korea in  Group B at Soccer City.
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

lol Maradona and Pele both are lame.


----------



## Baker (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



a_rahim said:


> -----------------------------------------
> Maradona has taken the World Cup by storm by his passion and antics and the cameras can't have enough of him; and this is getting to some and beleive me FIFA has already making plans to do whatever to prevent Argentina and especially Maradona to lift that trophy.


 
100% agree with u in this point .......... 

if u see the press especially English , they targeting diego like anything just to create any word from his mouth and make new issues....

even ESPN pre match telecast was completely biased against diego and argentina......

am watching WC since 94 and only team i am gonna support will be argentina , this wont change whether we lift the trophy or not......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



ico said:


> lol Maradona and Pele both are lame.


This x 1000
Both are paying for their greatness with lack of intelligence.

Only Mourinho rivals Diego in attention whoring,but he has got the skills to back his big mouth.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Who are teh men and kids now, Evra?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

That is just Fifa trying to be politically correct.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> That is just Fifa trying to be politically correct.


In trying to be politically correct, FIFA is only being worse with time.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

any free live feeds anyone?? i dont have a TV


----------



## Baker (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^^
did u tried ATDHE.Net - Watch Free Live Sports TV.............

in that top of the page u can see "Live Sports"  there the list of matches will be there


----------



## iinfi (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



deepak_cucek said:


> ^^
> did u tried ATDHE.Net - Watch Free Live Sports TV.............
> 
> in that top of the page u can see "Live Sports"  there the list of matches will be there



thanks ..... i found another one also at FREE Live Football Streaming - World Cup 2010 - Live Football TVs but these live streams never work for me!! i dont know why .... sometimes it starts and doesnt play at all ... and at other times it keeps buffering and doesnt start ... i v a 512kbps conn now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Klose off.There goes the WC record chance.


----------



## Baker (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

klose got red card............................


----------



## iinfi (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

klose sent off says bbc updates ...crazy game on .. germany goal down


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

And the shell shocked Germany concede already.


----------



## Baker (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

germany goal down against serbia,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

The ref is from the Spanish League,explains his card happy nature.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

heyyyy i can see the match ... wat a miss by podolski!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Ze Germans are coming
erm.not yet.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

penalty !! and podolski misses ... pathetic ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Germany will get something out of this game.They are good enough even with 10 men.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

vey brutal game........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Ozil is so good.First one of the young players to make a big name at the WC.

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------

This referee is really clueless

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------

Lowe did a Domenech there by subbing Ozil instead of Podolski.


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^ you are wrong. He did a Rafa.


----------



## Baker (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

whats the status guys................

is germans are loosing...............


----------



## iinfi (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

such refs sud be kicked out of the game .... they v no clue as to what they r upto ...

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------

on why ozil was subbed is beyond me!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Germany and Serbia have so many cards that now they can forget football and play rummy..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

USA pulls one back.This WC is getting better by the day


----------



## Baker (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

it is 2-2.....................


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

And the goal disallowed is trending on twitter.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

*i48.tinypic.com/etb4f7.gif

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Whatever you say about the England team,the fans are brilliant!The anthem rocked the stadium.


----------



## Baker (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

am expecting a high scoring match tonight...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Little chance of that happening with England involved.


----------



## Baker (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

where is lampard .... where is gerrard .... where is rooney.....

where is 3 lions................?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Long this may last 


> where is 3 lions................?


Perhaps dreaming of their lionesses


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Text book England performance.Bringing the boring sh1te back to the WC.

I'll go finish Lost.


----------



## Baker (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

england making some moves here......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Capello is the latest manager to lose his marbles.No Joe Cole,Heskey and Lampard are a waste of space.


----------



## Baker (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

thats all ... 

it is the time to change the 3-Lions name to something else.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Tabloids are going to have a field day tomorrow


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

  

---------- Post added at 01:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 AM ----------

btw performances of Gerrard, Johnson, and Carra were typical of this season for LFC as well. Is this also frustration with Rafa?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Everyone plays sh1t for England so it is not a good benchmark.

*cdn.majorleaguesoccertalk.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/the-sun-world-cup-2010.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

hahaha teh S*n can eat dung with an egg on their face


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



			
				Rooney said:
			
		

> Nice to hear your own fans boo you


Post-match comment from Wayne


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

 Rayne Wooney doesn't seem to be much used to his fans


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

*i50.tinypic.com/2ntbdph.gif


----------



## aby geek (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

@arsenal corct if iam wrong :

ghana beat serbia , who beat germany , so ghana is better than germany on paper right?

if ghana beat auzzies today they will be highest ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^^It doesn't work like that

And yes,they will go top with 6 points.


----------



## Baker (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *i50.tinypic.com/2ntbdph.gif




---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------

japs vs dutch is going on.............

so far it is boring......

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------

*i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac97/deepak_cucek/messi.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Thundering strike from Sneijder.Robbo gets the assist.


----------



## Baker (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

so dutch reached second round....


----------



## aby geek (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

noooo!!
 ghana buck up guys kick auzzie butt , no 1-1 draw .
give me a 4-1 win, go go u can do it , atleast ur playing better than the top nations this time.

unleash berzerk mode on auzzie 'itches.


----------



## Baker (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



aby geek said:


> noooo!!
> ghana buck up guys kick auzzie butt , no 1-1 draw .
> give me a 4-1 win, go go u can do it , atleast ur playing better than the top nations this time.
> 
> unleash berzerk mode on auzzie 'itches.




r u serious ...?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



> Nicolas Anelka has been sent home after a foul-mouthed outburst at Raymond Domenech


 Don't worry Nicolas, your mates would join you soon enough


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Apparently Nic told the gaffer - 
_
'go screw yourself, dirty son of a wh*re'

I would have done the same, TBH. _:_|
_


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Blanc has quite a mess to sort out.IMO he should kick all the old troublemakers out,
starting with Gallas.

---------- Post added 20-06-2010 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 19-06-2010 at 11:56 PM ----------

Bendy and Song are starting tonight.


----------



## Baker (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

etoooooooooooooooo

it is cameroon 1 denmark 0

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------

nicolas bendener....................................

superrb goal from  denmark......................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

PRINCE NICK SCORES! 

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------

The Danish defense is awful.

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------

Bendtner is a scorer at the WC.
Bendy 1 - 0 Zlatan


----------



## aby geek (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

argentina looks strongest among all groups.and holland as well.

ah well ghana  is at top in its group wih 4 points . well played boyz.

now the nazis suffer on 23rd .

what you guys think of the stage of 16 line up?


----------



## Baker (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



aby geek said:


> argentina looks strongest among all groups.and holland as well.
> 
> ah well ghana  is at top in its group wih 4 points . well played boyz.
> 
> ...



still plenty of games left to decide 16 line up...
so far only argentina and dutch secured their places....

---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 AM ----------

one of the interesting match in WC is going on so far.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Yay for Bendy and Denmark.Chamakh has got a fight on his hand.


----------



## Baker (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

*i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac97/deepak_cucek/01.jpg


----------



## Baker (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

so paraguay beats slovakya...........................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

OMG and NZ were supposed to go out without scoring a goal.


----------



## Baker (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

equaliser from italy....................... it is 1-1


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Drinking game: every time an Italian player falls and looks like he's going to die, take a drink. (Unsafe for Americas, based on what time it is there.)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

*www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football...ld-Cup-2010-France-squad-refuse-to-train.html


> *World Cup 2010: France squad refuse to train*
> 
> * France's World Cup team director Jean-Louis Valentin says the national  squad    is refusing to train following a dispute on the training ground*
> 
> ...


Shambolic stuff from France.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^ naach na janu aangan teda.
translate in french and send it to them.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Evra is the sh1ttest captain one could find,the little trouble making c**t.Pair him with Domenech and you have a serious mess on your hands.


----------



## Baker (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

italians trying their best to make winning goal..........


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Fantastic by NZ


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Diva Divers 0 - 1 All White Racists!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Eboue time!

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------

Kaka living up to his name.Sh1t.

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------

Eboue free kick
bring it on!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Noooo...  
*7amkickoff.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/eboue2.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

EBOUE SHOT
get in!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Evra is the sh1ttest captain one could find,the little trouble making c**t.Pair him with Domenech and you have a serious mess on your hands.



its not Evra's fault , whats wrong in the french camp.

And he's much better than all the crocked.. crappy arse players


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Yes,part of it his fault.He doesn't even talk to half the players,nor does he try to,as his quotes suggest.
 Sagna and Diaby have been the best French players.Evra has been one of their worst performers.


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> its not Evra's fault , whats wrong in the french camp.
> 
> And he's much better than all the crocked.. crappy arse players


 what a 

Sagna and Diaby have been the best performers for France. Evra has been sh1te and he isn't a leader.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Sagna and Diaby have been the best French players.Evra has been one of their worst performers.



i just got irritated... sorry for the outburst...
i know evra has not been upto the world class level he can play.. but he's a good captain... and an awesome player
its the stupid coaching staff and the stupid french association... that is f**king up his brain

@ico u're the n00b


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Brazil on a rout.It is too easy for them.


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @ico u're the n00b


Brasil 3-0 Cote d'Ivoire


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Eboue subbed.Game over


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

lol nub ivorians


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

[youtube]YiwF3CWfKiE[/youtube]
F-ing disgrace.The Ivory Coast player should be banned for the tournament.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

So Terry is going to confront Capello over what's wrong.


> I'm not distancing myself away from responsibilities.* I am here as  captain as Chelsea and I'm a big personality in the dressing room.*



I doubt Mr. Big personality has the balls to get his mate Lampard out,which is one of England's biggest problems.


----------



## Baker (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

what a poor game from IC , their defense was pathetic .....
for me first 45 minutes brazil perfomance was no way near to standard..... but in secnd half they played much better attacking football...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

*i.imgur.com/hGOzG.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

What a n00b!They already lost the game+they need Brazil to win against Portugal to have any hopes of progression,now without Kaka.

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------

Kaka gets a clean slate for yellows too,and a nice rest in a dead game.
So well done,Ivory Coast.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

*i.imgur.com/lKxA3.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> So Terry is going to confront Capello over what's wrong.
> 
> 
> I doubt Mr. Big personality has the balls to get his mate Lampard out,which is one of England's biggest problems.


 Perhaps he will convince this way:
*i.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/00673/terry2_673097e.jpg



> *I am here as  captain as Chelsea and I'm a big personality in the BED room.*


Fix'd  

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




> Rumors during the meeting tonight, Rooney & Terry came to blows & Rooney knocked out Terry.


Oh god!!! Please Please Please...Let. This. Be. True.


----------



## Stuge (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

I'm supporting the team whoever wins the world cup .No India ..No favourites Just want to enjoy the game .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



> Rumors during the meeting tonight, Rooney & Terry came to blows  & Rooney knocked out Terry.



I bet Ashley was having a quality time with Lennon while all this was happening.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



> *Capello back in charge as Terry mutiny fizzles out*
> RUSTENBURG, South Africa — Fabio Capello was firmly back in control of England's World Cup campaign on Monday after a player revolt launched by John Terry fizzled out, leaving the former captain isolated.
> 
> Terry had launched his abortive coup by promising to air a string of grievances at a squad meeting, even if that meant upsetting Capello.
> ...


Should I laugh or cry? Oh wait, it's Ingurland. I dont care


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



			
				L'Equipe said:
			
		

> The problems and friction in the French team are down to a split over one man: Yoann Gourcuff.
> 
> Gourcuff comes from a privileged family. He is smart and he is respectful - but he is also still a shy little boy. In his spare time he listens to music, watches films and plays his video game systems. He is, in his own words, a little nerdy.
> 
> ...





> Reports of groups hardly talking to each other soon surfaced, however, most notable were the French media suggestions that playmaker Yoann Gourcuff was isolated and suffering extreme verbal and even physical bullying at the hands of Franck Ribery.
> 
> "We're not all the best of friends, that's normal, but hopefully that does not translate on to the pitch," midfielder Jeremy Toulalan, a close friend of Gourcuff, said when asked about those reports.
> 
> ...



Wonder it is true.  If it is then Ribery is a first rate ****

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------

*www.virginmedia.com/images/ribery-neville.jpg
Surely he looks like one


----------



## Baker (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

anybody watching  portugals match.....?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

4-0 ! Now all I want is a Ronalgo yellow card, and this will be a classic match


----------



## clinton (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Yeah thats right.I hate Ronaldo


----------



## Baker (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

it is 5-0.........................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^^Yes,I wonder what will they show in NK after this beating.


Liverpool_fan said:


> Wonder it is true.  If it is then Ribery is a first rate ****
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...


 Uncanny

Ribery is a huge c**t,not long ago he was found with an underage prostitute.Really being a hard man there 

Come on Yohann,join your younger French mates and father figure Wenger at Arsenal 

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------

7-0 
These Korean players better defect right now.


----------



## Baker (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

it is 7-0 WTF


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

*www.fireandreamitchell.com/wp-content/gallery/random/0102043577100.jpg

 Someone is pissed


----------



## Baker (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

portugal almost reached pre-quarter... , otherwise ivorycost need to run one more riot against koreans..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Ronaldo's goal was brilliant.

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------

The crowd noise is great in this game.Feels like a proper WC atmosphere now.


----------



## Baker (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

referees should be think twice before issuing red card...  unnecessary red card against swiss

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------

chile break the dead lock it is 1-0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

If Spain fail to win this one,they are in deep sh1t.I don't think they can win against Chile in the last game.

---------- Post added 22-06-2010 at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was 21-06-2010 at 11:55 PM ----------

The Vuvuzela sound in this game is nauseating.

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------

Great goal by the new Barca cnut.


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Fabregas


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Can't wait to see Cesc in red and white next season.Hope he makes the right decision.

---------- Post added at 01:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 AM ----------

Welcome to score a hattrick!

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------

WTF are Spain doing?They really need to score some to ensure that the Swiss don't pass them on GD.


----------



## Baker (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

so it is spain 2-0....

so today is crucial match for S.Korea and greece

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 AM ----------

so today 3rd round begins.................... , many teams may need to book their tickets now onwards...........

Todays matches

Mexico vs Uruguay
if it is a draw both team will qualify for the second round , but if it is a draw mexico need to face argentina so they will try to avoid this.

France vs SA
miracles need for france to reach 2nd round and they are not deservinf the second round also , SA will defenetly look to something on their home ground


S.Korea vs Nigeria
Greece vs Argentina

crucial match for both koreans and greece , goal difference will decide their fate


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Matches will be telecasted at 7:30 pm and 12:00 AM.No 5 pm games.
My money is on Mexico and Uruguay to play a draw and progress.
SK will also qualify with the Argies.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



deepak_cucek said:


> Mexico vs Uruguay
> if it is a draw both team will qualify for the second round , *but if it is a draw mexico need to face argentina *so they will try to avoid this.


Maxi Rodriguez 



> France vs SA
> miracles need for france to reach 2nd round and they are not deservinf the second round also , SA will defenetly look to something on their home ground


France have NO chance. They'll draw/lose to SA anyway. 



> S.Korea vs Nigeria
> Greece vs Argentina
> 
> crucial match for both koreans and greece , goal difference will decide their fate


S.Korea should draw and progress to second round. However Nigeria do also have so chance. On the other hand I don't expect Greece to get point(s) versus Argentina.


----------



## Baker (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Maxi Rodriguez


 
that was one of my favourite goal......

but if u see the fixture argentinas path is going exactly like in 06....
if they pass Pre-quarter they have to face germans most probably...


----------



## Baker (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

so messi is going to lead argentina against Greece



> Lionel Messi will captain Argentina for the first time in Tuesday’s World Cup encounter with Greece, sources close to the team said.
> Coach Diego Maradona has decided to give the skipper’s armband to the Barcelona striker two days before his 23rd birthday, Argentina’s _La Nacion_ daily reported on Monday, quoting the sources.
> Messi takes over from midfielder Javier Mascherano, who is being rested by Maradona. The decision comes as a surprise to Argentinian football commentators, who had expected the captaincy to go to the veteran Juan Sebastian Veron.
> Maradona is set to make several changes to his side for the match in Polokwane


 
so as per the latest news , mascharano,heinze,tevez ,dimaria and higuain will be in bench


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

 Evra dropped


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

CLICHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY 

Evra is sh1t for France anyway

---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------

Cisse starting 

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------

It is time that the young players like Diaby and Clichy say a big f-you to the seniors and do it for the French nation.

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------

SA players singing in full voice in tunnel.Huge contrast to France. 

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------

Didn't notice Gourcuff was starting


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

LOLZ


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Lol Diaby with his usual defending.

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------

Btw. the red card was another disgraceful sending off in this WC.Wasn't even a yellow.

---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------

If Uruguay and SA score 1 more,SA are through.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Fell bad for Les Blues. So much potential, Wasted. This WC has turned into a joke in many respects.  Cant wait for the EPL to resume.


----------



## Baker (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

so thats it ......

france can go home......

uruguay and mexico reached 2nd round


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

LOL!! French fried!


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

France's this campaign has been better than their 2002's campaign. Atleast Makalouda scored a goal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Frawnce should be happy.This is the end of Domenech era.


----------



## Baker (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

uruguay may need to face S.korea or greece... lol they almost reached quarter finals


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

So now that Domenech is free,he can be a worthy successor to Rafa at Liverpool.


----------



## Baker (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> So now that Domenech is free,he can be a worthy successor to Rafa at Liverpool.



may be they can consider cappelo


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Capello is a brilliant coach.Don't want him near any PL side.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> So now that Domenech is free,he can be a worthy successor to Rafa at Liverpool.


Are you really *that* retarded? Or have been rubbing hands with Mancs far too much? 
Better clearly say you want us relegated or something..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Heh,didn't add a  because the joke was clear enough.
Or maybe you gave this exciting prospect of Domenech as the next Liverpool manager a serious thought.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Nomedick should have never been allowed to remain in-charge of the Frenchies, when every man and his dog knew that he'll be leaving after the tournament. The players clearly had no respect for him or his authority.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

if domenech becomes the manager of liverpool ... no french player will ever join liverpool ... how many french players are in liv right now?? cant get any names ..hmmm


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Lol it is really taking off here.Expect a Domenech to Pool story at goal.com tomorrow.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Meh ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

He'll certainly finish the job that Rafa started.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Better clearly say you want us relegated or something..


:d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



iinfi said:


> if domenech becomes the manager of liverpool ... no french player will ever join liverpool ... how many french players are in liv right now?? cant get any names ..hmmm


All Spanish.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

David N'Gog


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> David N'Gog


Damien Plessis too.


----------



## Baker (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

it is 0-0 at HT.....
argies playing more carefully to avoid injuries and cards


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Nigeria vs. Korea is where the action is at.


----------



## Baker (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

it is 1-0 for argentina..............


----------



## Baker (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

it is 2-0................................

martin palermo.......................


----------



## ico (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Damien Plessis too.


A promising young player who was never given a chance by Rafa.


----------



## Baker (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

so thats it....

Argenitna vs Mexico
uruguay vs S.korea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Only one African team left in the WC-Ghana.

---------- Post added at 01:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 AM ----------

Poor Korea will get torn apart by Uruguay.
Atleast on paper it seems..


----------



## ico (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

If Germany beats Ghana and Serbia beats Australia, Ghana would get knocked out.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

*www.websitedublin.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/10867_101878919834654_100000376380203_49933_8235885_n.jpg


----------



## Baker (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

England fans drop work for big match



> LONDON — Football-mad British workers were preparing to take time off on Wednesday to watch England's crucial World Cup Group C match against Slovenia, as pubs braced for a surge in trade for the afternoon kick-off.
> The country's biggest labour union, the Trades Union Congress (TUC), called for bosses to be lenient on employees tuning in to the match -- which was also to be aired on a big screen for football fans at the Glastonbury festival.
> "Not everyone has caught World Cup fever, but there are people all around the UK who would like to support their countries at home, in the pub, or on the radio or internet at work," said TUC boss Brendan Barber.
> "To avoid any tensions bosses should discuss the issue with their staff. We would encourage them to let people watch the games if they like -- and then claim back their time afterwards. That way, everyone wins," he added.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

No Heskey means England actually have a chance.

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------

GK fvcks up.1-0 England


----------



## Baker (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

england playing better football this time.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Considering that their necks are on the line,they should be doing much better.If Slovenia score just 1,they are done.

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------

Slovenia are fvcked,USA score in last minute.

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------

England may possibly face Germany now.No easy game against Serbia.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Germany v England would be terrific.....












....
pwnage


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Ingurland vs. The Teutons 

Another penalty-shootout loss for the English!


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

given germany have proved that they can be a disaster too,makes it a pretty much even contest..but first let em beat ghana


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Don't worry Ghana or Serbia will rip England themselves


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Even if they manage to avoid/beat Germany in the 2nd round,they are poised for the usual QF exit(bumming more like) against Argentina.
Finishing first would have got them Uruguay or SK in QF.

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> Don't worry Ghana or Serbia will rip England themselves


Possibly true.
Btw. I thought Liverpool fans wanted their captain and 2 other players to lift the world cup.Guess not.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

I'll rather Gerrard, Johnson and Carra lift the Carling Cup (a.k.a. Mickey Mouse trophy). I know it is selfish but whatever. 
And imagine England Braveheart John Terry among the celebrations..  Thank you very much


----------



## Baker (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

path to SF for uruguay is almost easy now.....

uruguay/S.korea vs US/ghana

Arg/Mex  vs Ger/Eng   [toughest way out]


----------



## aby geek (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

arsenal, what does ghana need to go into stage of 16? can they loose to germany and still go thru?


----------



## Baker (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

^^
if they loose to germany they will go through if 
australia beats serbia

or
serbia and australia held in 0-0 and germans beats ghana by 1-0


----------



## aby geek (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

phew thanks , i hope i wont be dissapointed , after all ghana are the best from africa.

they got strong game, i hope they recreate the same magic as it was against the czech r last time.

by the way how come czechs and croatia didnt qualify this time?


----------



## Baker (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

so here starts Ghana vs Germany...........

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------

germans in danger......
ghana playing very nicely....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Very open game.We should not take Germany's progression for granted.


----------



## Baker (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Very open game.We should not take Germany's progression for granted.



ur favourite ozil missed a golden chance....

---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 AM ----------

germans take their lead it is 1-0

---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------

aussies take their lead....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

And its my favourite Ozil who scored.

---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 AM ----------

GD of 2 separating Ghana and the Aussies.

---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------

Serbia score.That ends any Oz hopes.


----------



## ico (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Jefoe >>> Wooney


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Get ready for a barrage of lame WWII headlines from the tabloids in the next few days.

---------- Post added at 02:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 AM ----------

The WC just got owned by the Wimbledon.Epic stuff.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Rayne Wooney injured


----------



## Baker (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

here starts the WW3



> *FRANZ BECKENBAUER has labelled England 'stupid' for finishing second in Group C.
> *
> 
> The Three Lions set up a clash with old rivals Germany on Sunday after defeating Slovenia 1-0 yesterday.
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Tabloids making a meal of a nothing statement,hoping to get the team off their arses.


----------



## Baker (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

slovakia scores........... italy is in trouble....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

2-0
Italy RIP


----------



## ico (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

yay!!!  xD


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Go home, Italy!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

GK punched the Italian's mug 
Nice acting by both.

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------

Great refereeing by Webb,carding both those cheats.
Oh and Italy are still alive.

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------

Now it is over for sure


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Now they're out.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Bottom of the group behind New Zealand 
They left the fightback a little too late.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

Bye Bye Italy!


----------



## Baker (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*

unlike france italians played really well ... they

 deserved to be in 2nd round


----------



## ico (Jun 24, 2010)

yea, we could see Italy trying.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 24, 2010)

winning the WC was beyond Italy with this team ...but they sud v atleast got to the second round ...
dont even compare france with Italy .... france sud v never been there in the first place ... nobody in france thought they got into the WC in a disgraceful way, now God has shown them where they belong ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2010)

ico said:


> yea, we could see Italy trying.


'king hell!Look who is a mod.Congratulations

No Song again?Well,its only good for Arsenal.


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you mate.


----------



## Baker (Jun 25, 2010)

japan leading by 1-0


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

Honda again!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2010)

ROBBO!Brilliant goal!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 25, 2010)

Hero Honda


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

Rvpppp!!!!!!


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

Rvpppp!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol Song and RVP showing some gooner love.

---------- Post added at 01:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------

Alex Song's uncle Rigobert coming on 

---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 AM ----------

Despite their comfortable qualification,the Netherlands have been very underwhelming.It seems like their strikers haven't gelled yet.Hopefully things will improve with Robben coming in.

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------

Japan have done it.
Good showing by Asia at the WC.

---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 AM ----------

Assist by Honda.He has a good engine on him it seems.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 25, 2010)

Asia: Japan, Republic of Korea
Africa: Ghana

AFC > CAF


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2010)

Africans have the stars but not the teams,Asia is opposite.


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

Hero Honda


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 25, 2010)

honda is seriously good.japanese have shown the best ball movement thus far


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

So, today we have the last set of games?


----------



## Baker (Jun 25, 2010)

from tomorow on wards only 16 teams will fight for the glory.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2010)

EBOUE time once again
'boue to score 7 past Korea and we will have a crying Ronaldo again


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

would be really EPIC and I want it to happen.


----------



## Baker (Jun 25, 2010)

so here starts brazil vs portugal........................

most expected game in group stage.........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2010)

GD of 9 between the two countries.COMEON BRAZIL AND EBOUE!


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

lol Pepe looks weird with hair on his head.


----------



## Baker (Jun 25, 2010)

so it is 0-0 for brazil and portugal...

ivory cost running a riot against N.korea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2010)

They are only 2-0 up when they need tons of goals.
Maybe Eboue has decided to come back to Arsenal early.

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

What a sh1t game,both of these teams can piss off.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 25, 2010)

Absolutely sh1tty game


----------



## Baker (Jun 25, 2010)

brazil got the easiest way to reach final


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

*MUST WATCH*

[YOUTUBE]i-G1KiezqME[/youtube]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2010)

deepak_cucek said:


> brazil got the easiest way to reach final


Spain,Chile and even Switzerland with their defense are capable of upsetting this Brazil side.


----------



## Baker (Jun 25, 2010)

^^ that is funny


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2010)

I would absolutely LOVE IT if Spain bottle it today.Come on Chile.

---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------

Torres is so average for Spain  

---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------

Sanchez and Ozil have been the players of the tournament so far.

---------- Post added at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------

Omg Chile so close.


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2010)

WOW Chile!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2010)

Soggy Biscuits dive 

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------

Dirty by Ponce.

With France and Ivory coast humiliated and dumped,I am changing my official support to Chile 
(liked them from game 1)

---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------


----------



## Baker (Jun 26, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Soggy Biscuits dive
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------
> 
> ...



chile 1 down


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2010)

Chile press like Barca.

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------

OMG Chile HAVE TO SCORE!

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 AM ----------

The referee is gayer than Ronaldo.Thanks for killing the game you idiot.

---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------

Why aren't they showing the replay of the incident?Looked like a huge dive by Torres.

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------

Ok it was a disgraceful dive by Torres and even worse by the gay looking slick haired referee.

---------- Post added at 12:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------

The commentator is fed up of the referee as well


----------



## Baker (Jun 26, 2010)

spain 2 chile 0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2010)

Yup thanks for the scoreline.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 26, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *With France and Ivory coast humiliated* and dumped,I am changing my *official support to Chile*
> (liked them from game 1)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------


Jinxer


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2010)

Err..well a lot of people like those teams.

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------

Gerrard,as his club captain,should have a word with Torres about his attitude.
Oh wait...


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Gerrard,as his club captain,should have a word with Torres about his attitude.
> Oh wait...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS GET IN!
This feels like Arsenal scoring!


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2010)

Get in CHILE!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2010)

Capi coming on with a beard.


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2010)

@Arsenal_Gunners

Come here: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)

Use any nickname.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2010)

Cesc's inclusion has changed the game.

---------- Post added at 01:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 AM ----------

Sanchez off,wtf?

---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 AM ----------

Looks like they have settled for this result.

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 AM ----------

Chile vs. Brazil will be a cracker.Spain vs. Portugal will be a cheatfest.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 26, 2010)

had swiss beat honduras this wud v been the toughest group probably


----------



## Baker (Jun 26, 2010)

so thats it....

so in one side of bracket...

uruguay ,korea , usa , ghana , holland , slovakia , brazil and chile

and in other side

germany , england ,argentina ,mexico , paraguay , japan , spain and portugal 

WTF


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 26, 2010)

Could be All CONMEBOL SF lineup:
Paraguay v Argentina
Uruguay v Brazil


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2010)

*img710.imageshack.us/img710/8233/capelolo.gif


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Baker (Jun 26, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Could be All CONMEBOL SF lineup:
> Paraguay v Argentina
> Uruguay v Brazil



lol ,i love to see that


----------



## iinfi (Jun 26, 2010)

BBC Sport - Football - Government probe into France's World Cup campaign

govt interfering in football ... now will FIFA ban france for the nxt 2 world cups ... jus as caf had planned to ban togo???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2010)

They aren't really disrupting the football as a whole,just investigating what's wrong with the FFF,even if it is for votes.


----------



## Baker (Jun 26, 2010)

So Here starts Pre Quarter.....

Only 16 Teams Fighting for the Glory

5 from CONEMBOL
2 from CONCAF
2 From AFC
1from Africa
6 from UEFA

hope best teams advance to next round....


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 26, 2010)

1-0 uruguay.lol goal for suarez


----------



## Baker (Jun 26, 2010)

it is 1-1 korea.........................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2010)

Uruguay have finally gotten off their bums,Korea finding it difficult to hold on.

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------

lol stadium empty after rain.Guess everyone doesn't like it like the English.

Suarez the tw@t scores as I type.


----------



## Baker (Jun 26, 2010)

so uruguay in to last 8


----------



## Baker (Jun 27, 2010)

so it is 1-1 in 90 min.... for usa vs ghana

going for extra time


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 27, 2010)

Ganna win. Gyanm0n happened. 2-1. Credit to USA though, it was a great game.


----------



## Baker (Jun 27, 2010)

Cant wait for 2days matches

Germany vs 3 Lions


Argentina vs Mexico


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2010)

Can't understand the Rooney hype in papers daily.He doesn't look capable of delivering in the WC because of fitness/formation.You just know all this hype will turn into scapegoating as soon as England go out.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 27, 2010)

the folks at #krow IRC will know what I'm talking about 



> Ash: Gyanm0n, goal marne waalaa humla!
> 
> Gyanm0n: Gee-yaaaah-hnnnn----M0000NNN!!! [scores goal]
> 
> Ash: Bahut acche, Gyanm0n! [pats back]


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 27, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Can't understand the Rooney hype in papers daily.He doesn't look capable of delivering in the WC because of fitness/formation.You just know all this hype will turn into scapegoating as soon as England go out.



thats what the english media is all about.England will win the cup the moment their media leaves the players and the coaches alone.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 27, 2010)

woot ghana won. though the penalty was totally uncalled for , the young ghana players should understand that though kingston is very good he cant cover up mistakes all the time.

gyan saves the day.


now i have few questions. how can ghana win agaisnt uruguay, will they a nee a drastic change in gameplay?

and can chile beat brazil? and who amng NED and SVK can beat them?

a germany vs argentina QF will be awesome but sad one has to go .

what will be the pairing for 4th QF spain vs jpn or port vs jpn?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2010)

aby geek said:


> now i have few questions. how can ghana win agaisnt uruguay, will they a nee a drastic change in gameplay?
> *They need to put some actual thought in the attack first,end the headless chicken stuff.*
> 
> and can chile beat brazil? and who amng NED and SVK can beat them?
> ...


There you go

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------

Schweinsteiger,Ozil and Khedira are possibly the best midfield in the WC.

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------

English fans booing the German anthem 

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------

Mick Jagger is there 

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------

Ozil showing his class.SIGN HIM UP!


----------



## Baker (Jun 27, 2010)

germans started well


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2010)

LOOOOL Klose 1-0

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------

Big man JT's big fvck up.


----------



## Baker (Jun 27, 2010)

great finish from klose.....


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2010)

arsenal_gunners said:


> big man jt's big fvck up.


england braveheart jhon terrhy!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2010)

Looooooool let it be a drubbing 
5-0 will be good.


----------



## Baker (Jun 27, 2010)

podolski..........................................  2-0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2010)

Podolski's finish was great btw.

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------

Game has suddenly sprung into life.
lol that was a goal btw.


----------



## Baker (Jun 27, 2010)

referee denied sure goal for england....... 

it is gonna be a great match


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2010)

Germany's off the ball movement will result in a goal sooner or later.

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------

Neuer has been sh1te today.


----------



## Baker (Jun 27, 2010)

it is 3-1 for germany........

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------

it is 4-1.............

RIP to 3Lions


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
Ozil owns

---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------

Ole chants  
Proper ownage.

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------

Johnson has got fat.
He can't defend either.


----------



## Baker (Jun 27, 2010)

i think next time onwards england can send their one of their EPL team to the word cup...

because these suck**rs will play only for their clubs....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2010)

What a fun game.The golden generation of England has passed.
It is time for Wilshere and co. to step up now.


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2010)

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01074/carousel_lampard_3_1074150a.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2010)

Great job by Germany.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 27, 2010)

*img571.imageshack.us/img571/6274/lolknm.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2010)

So finally, Rooney WILL end up like this:

*www.pix8.net/pro/pic/137699H7w3/11552797.jpg



---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------




> The entire world is laughing at England. THE  ENTIRE WORLD. You are the skidmark on the underpants of football and  dare I say it, on the underpants of humanity.
> 
> Your racist fans, your racist media (which logically translates to  racist readership), make it all the more wonderful when your own players  show how little they care about representing their country in the most  important sporting and social event in human history. Attitude-wise, you  have the players you deserve.
> 
> ...



An understandably agitated German after the English started using effs and cees for the nation of Germany.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 27, 2010)

> The entire world is laughing at England. THE ENTIRE WORLD. You are the skidmark on the underpants of football and dare I say it, on the underpants of humanity.
> 
> Your racist fans, your racist media (which logically translates to racist readership), make it all the more wonderful when your own players show how little they care about representing their country in the most important sporting and social event in human history. Attitude-wise, you have the players you deserve.
> 
> ...



pwnage


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2010)

Don Fabio is not resigning just yet.

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------

England are better off with him than promoting the clueless Pearce.At least Capello will get them qualified for the Euros.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh my word!!!!! Zis is brilllllliant!!!!!! 

*i835.photobucket.com/albums/zz280/iBoavista/bzzzzzidane.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2010)

Come on Mehico!


----------



## Stuge (Jun 28, 2010)

GO Argentina go !

well ,refree was rigth regarding second (maybe )  goal; see the proof -> picture


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2010)

^^This picture has been posted on this very page

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------

Maradona and his 2 gay assistants are annoying.

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------

The gimp scrapes one in from miles offside.
Let the Maradona wankery begin.

Edit: Disgraceful by both teams.Waving cards and surrounding the refs.

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------

The first class officiating in the tournament carries on.Poor Ref couldn't do anything even after seeing it on the big screen

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------

Lol did Heinze slap the cameraman?

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------

[youtube]ipVQXvfFV0E[/youtube]

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------

All kicking off at the Argie bench.Mexicans are right to be pissed.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 28, 2010)

im surprised the ref didnt get beaten up.that was a howler though


----------



## Baker (Jun 28, 2010)

so argentina reaches last 8 .... 
to be frankly am not at all convinced by the performance..... hope we an make a good challenge against germans....

VAMOS VAMOS ARGENTINA


----------



## aby geek (Jun 28, 2010)

actually mexico was really dominant in the inintial minutes i really liked there game better. all their long range efforts were spot on and started showing at th 8 min only.

argentines were forcing for goals , they need better stability ad concistancy.


i rooted for arg , but now iam rooting for germany in the next clash.

and i hope chile ends brazils hope tonight.

go chile go.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 28, 2010)

*d.yimg.com/i/ng/sp/reuters/20100627/16/1020843109-27062010160635.jpg
 I see a lot of Photoshop potential here


----------



## Baker (Jun 28, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *d.yimg.com/i/ng/sp/reuters/20100627/16/1020843109-27062010160635.jpg
> I see a lot of Photoshop potential here


 
u r naughty....


----------



## confused (Jun 28, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> An understandably agitated German after the English started using effs and cees for the nation of Germany.


source plz.....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 28, 2010)

^ On the F365 forum. You'll have to register over there to see it.


----------



## confused (Jun 28, 2010)

unable to register there....showing my email id(s) are already in use...wtf!!


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 28, 2010)

^ thats what you call being in a soup


----------



## confused (Jun 28, 2010)

did some searching, turns out the F365 is an 'elite' forum, and registration is allowed only during certain periods. Beh!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 28, 2010)

^ And you can only register using a university or workplace mail-id.


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2010)

F365 forum is actually good.


----------



## Baker (Jun 29, 2010)

brazil is leading 2-0.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2010)

Brazil vs. The Netherlands will be a borefest but it will interesting to see if Sneijder or Robben can sneak one in and hold on.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 29, 2010)

I guess that ensures it will be Brazil v Netherlands in the Quarters.


----------



## Baker (Jun 29, 2010)

it is 3-0 for brazilllllllllllllll

excellent finish from robinho.........................

i think they will pwn dutch


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 29, 2010)

deepak_cucek said:


> i think they will pwn dutch


Won't be that easy


----------



## ico (Jun 29, 2010)

confused said:


> source plz.....


There isn't any source required for that. English media, English football fans, English football players and English Football Association are all fscking disgrace.

Goal by England was not allowed by the referee (mistake) but why curse a nation for a referee's mistake? Good that the Germans owned those morons bigtime, otherwise we would have seen another English media wankfest. Their media is much like our India TV and Cricket. First they hype up their team as if they going to win everything on the planet, and then the team flops bigtime as usual. A football pundit is born in every house afterwards.

*www.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01398/Didier_Drogba_1398057i.jpg


----------



## confused (Jun 29, 2010)

^^i was looking for the source just to have more fun, since the quote was making me ROFLMAO


----------



## aby geek (Jun 29, 2010)

chile ke armaan aasuon main beh gaye 

kya koi nahin hai jo ghana ke liye brazil ko bahar karde? i think ghana will get its revenge on its own now.

and germany wil own argentina i hope


----------



## Baker (Jun 29, 2010)

brazil almost reached final.........

but see the Germany/argentinas path.... they have to face spain in SF...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2010)

Japan strike the crossbar,get in!


----------



## iinfi (Jun 29, 2010)

BBC Sport - Football - Fifa chief warns French president

hahaha


----------



## Baker (Jun 29, 2010)

so it is gonna be the first penalty shoot in WC...
will japaneese survive.....


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jun 29, 2010)

so far its 4-2
japan lagging


----------



## Baker (Jun 29, 2010)

paraguay........................................... in


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2010)

10

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------

Well done Japan.


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jun 29, 2010)

Paraguay 5-3


----------



## Baker (Jun 29, 2010)

loosing penalty shoot out is very tragic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2010)

That is true
*t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:nKSp10wUbU8VKM:*i.thisislondon.co.uk/i/pix/2008/05/65terry_415x275.jpg

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------

Now to support one pack of cvnts or the other?
Barca cvnts>any other cvnts so Portugal ftw.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Can't both of them lose?


----------



## aby geek (Jun 29, 2010)

wimbledon is spicier that fifa this time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2010)

Do people really call it Fifa?

Portugal has looked more dangerous among the usual Spanish tippy tappy.

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------

It is like watching Ronaldo of 2005.Falling over himself,diving fruitlessly...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 30, 2010)

All talk and no substances. Yup that sums up Spain. 
Ronaldo is LOL btw 

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------




arsenal_gunners said:


> do people really call it fifa?


FIFA 2010


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2010)

World Cup.

---------- Post added at 01:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------

Pathetic dive from Puyol which didn't materialise

---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------

Lol awful commentary.

---------- Post added at 01:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------

Torres sub has made Spain more threatening.

---------- Post added at 01:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 AM ----------

The game will open up now meaning a possible rout for Spain.


----------



## Baker (Jun 30, 2010)

villaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

it is spain 1-0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2010)

Here we go,another player got sent off thanks to a dive.


----------



## Baker (Jun 30, 2010)

WTF is happend to al referees.....................

too bad

---------- Post added at 01:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 AM ----------

thats it spain.......... reaches almost SF


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2010)

That is Barca through to the Semis,hopefully they get twatted by Brazil there.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 30, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> That is Barca through to the Semis,hopefully they get twatted by Brazil there.


I like the way people assuming Brazil beating the Netherlands.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2010)

The ESPN presenter is horrible,trying to spout cliches all the time and fumbling them.
It is clear she is there just because of her assets.

---------- Post added at 01:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 AM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> I like the way people assuming Brazil beating the Netherlands.


It will be brilliant if they can beat Brazil but let's be realistic.Brazil are on a different level.

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 AM ----------

Ronaldo spitting at the camera


----------



## ico (Jun 30, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The ESPN presenter is horrible,trying to spout cliches all the time and fumbling them.
> It is clear she is there just because of her assets.


thewisecrab likes her a lot.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 30, 2010)

ico said:


> thewisecrab likes her a lot.



Harsha Bhogle did a fine job in 2006 IIRC.


----------



## confused (Jun 30, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It is clear she is there just because of her assets.


now whats wrong with that?? i am sure those assets were acquired at a hefty price tag!


----------



## Baker (Jun 30, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> That is Barca through to the Semis,hopefully they get twatted by Brazil there.


 
No.. Brazil will face wither uruguay or ghana in semi...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2010)

Hmm.. must have mixed up the bracket.
Still Argentina can tear them a new one.Against Germany it will be close.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 30, 2010)

@ico

I dont care. Assets > everything. 

Though I would like John Dykes to present the important games


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2010)

Ya she is massively irritating when I want to get some insight on an incident etc. but otherwise she is fine.(on mute) 


edit
massively.heh


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 30, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Hmm.. must have mixed up the bracket.
> Still Argentina can tear them a new one.Against Germany it will be close.


Argentina don't have the quality in the attacking mid field to beat Spain, Mascherano would be the key in winning ball back though.
Argentina are not tactically sound and don't have the personnel either to actually frustrate and beat Spain. Just having 3-4 world class attackers wont do it against Spain.
Germany on the other hand are far more like to beat Spain due to an effective mid field and accomplished strikers, though their defense is suspect.

P.S.: And yeah Argentina won't beat Germany, I am pretty sure of that.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 30, 2010)

germany's new  boys are as impressive as much ghana is from its performance in 2006.

i hope germany can beat argentina .

it was really surprising portugal to leave with 1-0.
i thought its gonna be like paraguay -jpn : 0-0 then huge numbers in kick offs.

i was expecting min -3-2 .

but david villa is truly smthng out of this world.

can dutch feed the dung to brazillians?


----------



## iinfi (Jun 30, 2010)

has anyone changed their team???
i m gunning for Paraguay to win the WC ...LOL
Paraguayan model to run naked if team wins World Cup: Rediff Sports

is that her boy-friend beside her??? LOL

*
Mod edit:* Post links. Don't hotlink the pics.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 30, 2010)

iinfi said:


> ~SNIP~


Remove those PICS you silly NOOB.  I almost saw your post in front of my mom


----------



## iinfi (Jun 30, 2010)

tell ur mom its ur gfs pics


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 30, 2010)

anyone would want to be her cellphone right now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2010)

John Terry would,for sure


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 30, 2010)

a.cole wouldnt be far behind too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2010)

He prefers one up his own bum.


----------



## Baker (Jun 30, 2010)

56 games over in wc..................... 8 more  matches remaining..............

4 from south america...
3 from europe........
1from africa..............


----------



## aby geek (Jun 30, 2010)

oye 1 from africa ? dont underestimate blackstars , uruguay will be pudine ki chutney.

aur yaar yahan 14 saal ke bacche bhi hain to please ushleel tasveeren hatalo .

waise shes got enuf silicon to feed 2 itel lineups ?


----------



## iinfi (Jul 1, 2010)

aby geek said:


> oye 1 from africa ? dont underestimate blackstars , uruguay will be pudine ki chutney.
> 
> aur yaar yahan 14 saal ke bacche bhi hain to please ushleel tasveeren hatalo .
> 
> waise shes got enuf silicon to feed 2 itel lineups ?



the pic isnt vulgar ... btw 14 year old kids these days are a step ahead in everything ...

---------- Post added 01-07-2010 at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was 30-06-2010 at 11:29 PM ----------

oh ...modz played spoilsport


----------



## Stuge (Jul 1, 2010)

omg ! hear the commentary .gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooalll lmao lol 

YouTube - World Cup 2002 Final - Germany 0-2 Brazil


----------



## ico (Jul 1, 2010)

^^ much much much much better than all stupid English commentators!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 2, 2010)

Bloody hell


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2010)

What a defensive howler,even England would have been ashamed of that.

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------

Rafa's contribution to the game-the defensive striker trying hard to win the ball


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 2, 2010)

What a corner by Robben


----------



## Baker (Jul 2, 2010)

what is robben doing there...........

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------

it is 1-1..............


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2010)

Fvck missed the goal.
But come on you Dutch 

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------

Brazil look rattled.I would love Robbo to score the winner 

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------

Get the fvck in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baker (Jul 2, 2010)

it is 2-1...............


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes it is.....

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------

Danny Alves=Poor man's EBOUE

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------

More like his evil cousin.

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------

Melo scored for the Dutch and now is out-MOTM for the Netherlands.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 2, 2010)

@A_G
Netherlands did prove you wrong


----------



## Baker (Jul 2, 2010)

f**k of brazil........................................... u r out...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2010)

This game is a classic.
Sneijder for the Player of the year.

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> @A_G
> Netherlands did prove you wrong


Glad about that.However some of the stuff by Brazil was out of this world.

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------

Shebby Singh worked up by Robben's dives  Quite rightly so.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 2, 2010)

deepak_cucek said:


> f**k of brazil........................................... u r out...


Next stop...Germany beating Argentina


----------



## Baker (Jul 2, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Next stop...Germany beating Argentina



lets see abt that........


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 2, 2010)

YESSS!!!! NETHERLANDS!!!! Proved a lot of people wrong here. XD


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 2, 2010)

now im might sound a bit cocky but i felt netherlands were world cup material this time.glad thats happening.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2010)

Netherlands are almost through to the final already.


----------



## Baker (Jul 2, 2010)

so it is uruguay vs ghana....
hope uruguay goes through................


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 2, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Netherlands are almost through to the final already.


Brazilians were though to be through to final too by so many people 
Anyway it would be great to see Netherlands in final


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2010)

Netherlands are jammy cvnts,a la Liverpool 2009


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2010)

@LFC_Fan: Not according to me they were. 

Only Uruguay/Ghana stand in the way of the Dutch. Can't see them losing to either of those two.


----------



## Baker (Jul 3, 2010)

forlannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

it is 1-1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2010)

Dramatic penalties  The one with no run up was retarded stuff by the Ghana skipper.

and Uruguay are in the Semis.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2010)

Hilarious stuff 

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_TEUtpxVhcjc/ScL7P4_DjMI/AAAAAAAAAKU/sxSiIELfE6M/s320/250px-Luis_Suárez_cropped.jpg
****ing LEGEND


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2010)

Fvcking hell,missed the Suarez penalty stuff.Sounds epic.


----------



## confused (Jul 3, 2010)

Presenter 1:"Do you know who the real hero for Uruguay will be ??"
[PAUSE]
Mayanti Langer:" KINGSON!" (wtfbbq )
Presenter 1:" err...No Suarez!"

Mayanti is ultimate, man!

---------- Post added at 02:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 AM ----------

I do feel bad for the Ghanaians...almost had the match. Guess they deserved it more too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2010)

^^ Heh I noticed that 

---------- Post added at 03:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 AM ----------

Just watched the incident.I don't think even the WC final will better that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2010)

lol yeah it was funny as hell 

---------- Post added at 03:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 AM ----------

can anyone post a GIF/video of Suarez teh tw@t celebrating in teh tunnel?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2010)

Suarez' life has just turned for good.He'll be a hero in Uruguay now.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 3, 2010)

i bet a few ghanaian mafia wouldve begun polishing their weapons to welcome gyan 

Mensah's run-up was shorter than a baby's first walk


----------



## confused (Jul 3, 2010)

NEW TWIST???

YouTube - Uruguay Vs Ghana RED CARD Suarez Then Gyan Penalty Misses ! [2-1]
(read this from a utube comment)


			
				Youtube said:
			
		

> There was offside. Look at 0:03. Player from Ghana is playing with his head and in this moment another player from Ghana, who is standing directly left from goalkeeper, is in offside. Then goalkeeper is touching a ball with his right hand and the offside player is kicking the ball. And when a ball rebounds from goalkeeper directly to offside player - it's active offside. That's all. Game should be stopped at this moment. No penalty, no red card.



Dont really agree with this guy, since the Ghanaians who were in offside were not in play..ie ball wasnt passed to them.


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2010)

[youtube]Uc1H2hOHu_s[/youtube]

BERGKAMP DENNIS BERGKAMP!! DENNIS BERGKAMP!!! DENNIS BERGKAMP!!!! DENNIS BERGKAMP!!!!! OOOOOOOOHHHHH!


----------



## aby geek (Jul 3, 2010)

kya yaar agar ghana ko harna hi tha to brazil kyon bhaar hua.
bakwass match tha ghana ka. vuvuzela se jyada seentee baj rahi thi.

ab uruguay nederland ko harayega .

aaj germany or spain jeetenge.

i though ki ghana ka coach wrld cup south africa laaya hai to ghana will advance but ab lagta hai cup to kisi aur ne hi fix kara hai.


----------



## Baker (Jul 3, 2010)

ico said:


> [youtube]Uc1H2hOHu_s[/youtube]
> 
> BERGKAMP DENNIS BERGKAMP!! DENNIS BERGKAMP!!! DENNIS BERGKAMP!!!! DENNIS BERGKAMP!!!!! OOOOOOOOHHHHH!


 
that was a heart breaker .......


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 3, 2010)

> BERGKAMP DENNIS BERGKAMP!! DENNIS BERGKAMP!!! DENNIS BERGKAMP!!!! DENNIS BERGKAMP!!!!! OOOOOOOOHHHHH!



the guy sounded as if his neck is under al qaeda's knife


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2010)

ico said:


> [youtube]Uc1H2hOHu_s[/youtube]
> 
> BERGKAMP DENNIS BERGKAMP!! DENNIS BERGKAMP!!! DENNIS BERGKAMP!!!! DENNIS BERGKAMP!!!!! OOOOOOOOHHHHH!



the commentator is showing his man love for bergkamp for sure


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2010)

It is easy to go like that when watching DB10 



> FIFA have confirmed that Uruguay striker Luis Suarez could miss the rest  of the World Cup following his hand-ball against Ghana.
> 
> Suarez was given a straight red card for saving a goalbound-header on  the line in extra-time.
> 
> ...



Fifa wouldn't have done it had Ghana put that penalty in.Moreover,why don't they sit and take a look at much worse incidents(Kaka's red for example).

African bias?

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------

Imagine the irony had JT were to deliver the anti-racism message 

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------

Oh we have got the overgrown kid as the commentator again

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------

GET THE ****IN CVNT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Argentine defense find out as soon as they faced a good team(win or lose)

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------

Awful keeping by the GK for that goal.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 3, 2010)

Klose missed a sitter  swinestriker is teh cvnt


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2010)

Ref bending over for the likes of Heinze,giving Argentina everything.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 3, 2010)

Demichelis is under teh *curse of teh JT*  epic irony about his statement the other day


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2010)

This is like the start of Arsenal vs. Barcelona game


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2010)

I wonder how long before the Argies lose their rag and start diving/complaining.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 3, 2010)

****in hell.heavy rains black out tata sky.phail

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------

*World Cup 2010: I have hand of God - Uruguay's Suarez*



> And referencing Diego Maradona's goal against England in 1986, Suarez said: "Mine is the real 'Hand Of God'. I made the save of the tournament."



cocky tw*t


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2010)

Klose scored again for Germany


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 3, 2010)

2-0 cvnts 

mard-ho naa? can shove that hand of god up his arse(nal) now


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> > And referencing Diego Maradona's goal against England in 1986, Suarez said: "Mine is the real 'Hand Of God'. I made the save of the tournament."
> 
> 
> 
> cocky tw*t




---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------

Germany 3-0 Argentina

FIFA has planned and done everything to send them out of teh world cup  

*matthewjwebster.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/maradona40.jpg
FIFA hates him and Argentina. It's a FIFA conspiracy


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 3, 2010)

3-0 cvnts 

somebody please capture maradona's face here 

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------

Masche yellowed.typical masche 

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------




> FIFA has planned and done everything to send them out of teh world cup



it was Pele actually  pissed at maradona remarking about losing his virginity to a man


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2010)

Maradona and Argentina found out finally.

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------

Pele must be preparing his ammunition already.

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------

Typical Germans.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2010)

Messi = Argentina's Frank Lampard 

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------

4-0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2010)

4-0
"German raid"
Cheeky cvnt


---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------

Time to say the word
R
A
P
E


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2010)

Even England were better than Argentina 

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------

English phans and press to sigh in relief


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2010)

I wonder how Cambiasso and Zenetti must be feeling watching this sh1te.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2010)

Hahahahahahaha where are teh Argie phanboys? I guess removing their Argies flag in their twitter accounts


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 3, 2010)

rapage complete 

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------




> I wonder how Cambiasso and Zenetti must be feeling watching this sh1te.



i wonder what DEMICHELIS will be feeling right now..maybe thoughts of changing his nationality? 

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------




> Defender Martin Demichelis claims he would not be able to return to Argentina if he plays as badly against Germany as John Terry did last weekend.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2010)

> Twitter is over capacity.
> Please wait a moment and try again. For more information, check out Twitter Status »


----------



## Baker (Jul 3, 2010)

it is over...........................................


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 3, 2010)

*s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/full/115601430.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=0ZRYP5X5F6FSMBCCSE82&Expires=1278174157&Signature=22SYkGvzn4zTjnO5j2gJ0syrPOU%3D

 for teh last time you cvnt


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 3, 2010)

Terry is probably busy writing an Essay on Demichelis.  
The best thing Demichelis did throughout the match was change his hairstyle.


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Jul 3, 2010)

geermany will win the cup for sure. I had predicted this much bfore the start of the world cup. all my prv  predictions for the earlier cups have come true


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 3, 2010)

^^Maybe you should swap places with the psychic octopus then.


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Jul 3, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> ^^Maybe you should swap places with the psychic octopus then.



the octopus only predicts matches for germany. I can predict matches for all teams and for all world cups.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Terry is probably busy writing an Essay on Demichelis.
> The best thing Demichelis did throughout the match was change his hairstyle.


Does that tit even know how to write  
More like 
Oi Ash,the argz gt rpd,lets hav n orgy ourselvz.


----------



## Baker (Jul 3, 2010)

so the WC swinging in favour of europeans..........................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2010)

Fabbers on bench again.Surely he is better than Torres and Busquets

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------

Argentina fans must be really disappointed on not being able to see Maradona run naked.


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2010)

Paraguay!!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 4, 2010)

Spain have been out of sorts thus far.That was a goal for  Valdez.
poor ref'ing overall this wc


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 4, 2010)

Amazing stuff


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2010)

Fvcking hell.2 penalties denied in this game.
edit:3


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 4, 2010)

Epic drama :d


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2010)

Should have been a pen on Cesc.

---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------

Some handbags will be nice in this game(Xavi to be punched in face)

---------- Post added at 01:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 AM ----------

Villa showing his Barca class by diving in the box.

---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 AM ----------

Jammed it in,the cvnts

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------

Wow Busquets actually have a genuine reason to roll around.

---------- Post added at 01:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 AM ----------

Santa Cruz blows it.

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 AM ----------

Commentator going nuts over referee,he is adding time for the Ramos injury you noob.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 4, 2010)

Judging by this dire performance, Germany should comfortably beat Spain.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 4, 2010)

sh1te performance by spain.Villa is truly classy and clinical though


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2010)

Judging by the WC so far,Spain will probably jam it against the Germans.In fact,if I have to put money on the semi,I will bet on the Spanish cvnts


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 4, 2010)

> Commentator going nuts over referee,he is adding time for the Ramos injury you noob.



he was shouting as if a bank was being robbed or his daughter ws being ra*ed in front of him


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2010)

^^

And bye Larissa,thats two nudes gone today we will never get to see.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 4, 2010)

..and we'll miss the more female-ish of the two..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 4, 2010)

> Casillas said after the game that reserve goalkeeper Pepe Reina had told  him which way to dive, suggesting Cardozo would not go the same way as  he did in the penalty shootout with Japan.
> 
> “The match was enough  to give you a heart attack. A lot of thanks go to Reina who told me  which way he was going to shoot,” he said.


Reina is a legend 
*cough* @ the person who claimed Reina wouln't have saved that penalty


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 4, 2010)

> *cough* @ the person who claimed Reina wouln't have saved that penalty


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2010)

Reina wouldn't have saved it still.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2010)

IMO they should drop Casillas and Torres and play Reina and Fab.


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2010)

Casillas is the kaptaan. He'll play.


----------



## Krow (Jul 4, 2010)

^ +1. Fab is a proven goalscorer too.


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2010)

Torres is also a proven goalscorer. But anyways, Torres adds a potent diving threat to the Spanish national team.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 4, 2010)

Pedro and/or Llorente should perhaps be given a start and Spain should consider playing with Xavi and Iniesta in the middle. Alonso and Xavi seem a slow patnership.


----------



## Krow (Jul 4, 2010)

I want a Spain-Netherlands final. Just to see a first time WC winner.  Although it would be difficult to beat the Germans.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2010)

Argies out...


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

umm it was friedrich's frst goal against arg , who passesd him the ball from the side was it sweinsteiger?

and now only germany deserves the cup . numerologists say so too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2010)

Didn't think I will say this a month earlier but I will miss the WC


----------



## Baker (Jul 6, 2010)

so today first SF ....  Uruguay vs Netherlands

can uruguay extend the hopes of south america...?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 6, 2010)

Netherlands should win but saying that, shouldn't be taken for granted as Brazil were taken as favourites in the similar manner Netherlands have been taken in this match. 
Anyway Netherlands ftw


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 7, 2010)

Former gooner Gio scores a belter 

---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------

So 2 Arsenal players in the semis.How many from United or Chelsea? 

---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------

Yet another long ranger,this time by Forlan.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 7, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> So 2 Arsenal players in the semis.How many from United or Chelsea?


4 LFC players are in Semis. Torres, Reina, Kuyt, Babel  Not that it is of any importance apart from "nice to see our players having a good tournament" 
And  @ Forlan goal


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 7, 2010)

Stekelenberg pooped.shouldve palmed it away


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 7, 2010)

Lol fluke goal,Lampard will be pleased.

---------- Post added at 01:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 AM ----------

Robben the hole scores a cracking header.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 7, 2010)

Was a cracking cross as well


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 7, 2010)

Great world cup for Forlan.Good that Manure sold him.

---------- Post added at 01:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 AM ----------

Game on! 

---------- Post added at 01:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 AM ----------

 at cameramen

---------- Post added at 01:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 AM ----------

The Dutch stumble through in the end  Their first final since the total football era.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 7, 2010)

Netherlands are in the final.So finally a European World Champion outside Europe? 
 @ van Bommel


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 7, 2010)

Ya this world cup is Europe's,despite the initial spectacle by the South Americans.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 7, 2010)

at stekelenberg.and  at netherlands if he continues to keep like this


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 7, 2010)

> American space agency Nasa has joined in the criticism of the Jabulani World Cup ball. Aerodynamic experts from Nasa's Ames Investigation Centre stated the Jabulani becomes unpredictable at speeds above 44 mph and also blamed the ball's light weight of only 440g for its poor flight and lack of *consistency - known as the 'knuckle effect'.





Full story


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 7, 2010)

^^Must be the reason why USA was knocked out. . Or the article is due to USA being knocked out.


----------



## Baker (Jul 7, 2010)

German Octopus predicts spanish victory ............... lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 7, 2010)

Come on Germany,twat them.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 8, 2010)

mom was asking aaj match hai kya / i said ya.

hehe german cuties are globally momas boyz 

in the morning she tells german attange ne( octopus) spain  foretell  kiya hai . lol 
its amusing but thank god soaps se peecha to choota.

waise ye octopus riswatkhor hai. germany hi jeetegga


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2010)

This game as an ET winner written all over it.

---------- Post added at 01:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------

Fvck off Puyol.

---------- Post added at 01:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 AM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Judging by the WC so far,Spain will probably jam it against the Germans.In fact,if I have to put money on the semi,I will bet on the Spanish cvnts


Erm..can say I saw it coming.
The Spanish did a job on the Germans with their Barcaesque marking.They didn't give them space to run or any time on the ball.So well done Spain.

And whoever mentions the Octopus will be a wanker.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 8, 2010)

We'll have a New World Champion now, regardless


----------



## Baker (Jul 8, 2010)

F**K of u nazi S**m bags .............................. u r out....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 8, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> This game as an ET winner written all over it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------
> 
> ...


  

Two Liverpool players will be World Champions, regardless 



deepak_cucek said:


> F**K of u nazi S**m bags  .............................. u r out....


----------



## Baker (Jul 8, 2010)

so it is going to be a new WC champion...............


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2010)

deepak_cucek said:


> F**K of u nazi S**m bags .............................. u r out....


Argentina has probably more neo-nazis than Germany


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 8, 2010)

> And whoever mentions the Octopus will be a wanker.





well done spain,neutralised teh germans effectively with good possession football


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 8, 2010)

Octupus was right


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Baker (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: The Official 2010 Fifa WorldCup Channel*



thewisecrab said:


> *For me, its a tie between Spain and Netherlands. *
> 
> .



it is the first post of wisecrab in this thread.... lol it is gonna be true here


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 8, 2010)

One of the most boring matches in history. Gawd!! At 2 in the morning and they were playing pass the pillow.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 8, 2010)

phuchungbhutia said:


> Octupus was right





Arsenal_Gunners said:


>


niaaaaaa 
tbf he only mentioned oct*u*pus


----------



## confused (Jul 8, 2010)

deepak_cucek said:


> F**K of u nazi S**m bags .............................. u r out....


check the date, its not May 8, 1945.


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2010)

Netherlands to win it.


----------



## confused (Jul 8, 2010)

^^sab octopus ki krupa!


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 8, 2010)

> .............................. u r out....



FIFA just read that comment and decided to have a rematch


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 8, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> And whoever mentions the Octopus will be a wanker.





phuchungbhutia said:


> Octupus was right





Arsenal_Gunners said:


>





Liverpool_fan said:


> niaaaaaa
> tbf he only mentioned oct*u*pus





confused said:


> ^^sab octopus ki krupa!



LOL


----------



## als2 (Jul 8, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> One of the most boring matches in history. Gawd!! At 2 in the morning and they were playing pass the pillow.




i fell asleep


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2010)

Really hope that RVP mauls the Barca clowns with the WC trophy.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 8, 2010)

spain to nick it...


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2010)

deepak_cucek said:


> F**K of u nazi S**m bags .............................. u r out....


You are just sad that Germany knocked you out like they always do.  Germany >>>>>>> Argentina.


----------



## Baker (Jul 8, 2010)

ico said:


> You are just sad that Germany knocked you out like they always do.  Germany >>>>>>> Argentina.


 
No.....

Joachim Loew  >>>>>>>> Diego maradona


----------



## Baker (Jul 8, 2010)

OFFTOPIC : wat happend to every ones post count....


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 9, 2010)

HOWARD WEBB TO OFFICIATE FIFA WORLD CUP FINAL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 9, 2010)

He has actually been the best referee in the WC,and even good in the CL final.
Not saying much considering the overall quality of refereeing we have seen.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 10, 2010)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/8/84/Brazil2014.png/200px-Brazil2014.png
*t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:cqcEwyFy9ECiVM:*www.phuckpolitics.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/picard-facepalm.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Jul 10, 2010)

Referee Howard Webb's wife Kay is amazed the Premier League official been handed control of Sunday's World Cup final because he struggles to control his own children at home!
bbc gossip


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 10, 2010)

refereeing has been sh1te this wc,so its gonna be teh same come the final


----------



## Baker (Jul 11, 2010)

so klose , podolski and lahm not in first 11


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 11, 2010)

Ozil's corners are sensational.Man to watch in the 2010-11 season.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 11, 2010)

we want muller n Ozil at the Bridge man .... i will v to buy a tv if i v to watch the nxt season ... i will v to see which channel broadcasts epl here  ... missed the whole world cup


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 11, 2010)

Mueller scored from a tap in off a Schweinsteiger shot's rebound.

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------

Really want Klose to come on and break all the records and seal the golden boot before he bows out.

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------

Uragay score on a Germanyesque counter.

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------

Great game.End to end stuff.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 11, 2010)

iinfi said:


> we want muller n Ozil at the Bridge man ....


----------



## Baker (Jul 11, 2010)

one of the interesting match in WC so far it is 2-2

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 AM ----------

it is 3-2 for germans............


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 11, 2010)

Goal from an Ozil corner 

---------- Post added at 01:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 AM ----------

Serdar Tasci for Ozil.
SIGN THEM BOTH UP!

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 AM ----------

Forlan hits the bar with a stunning free kick and that is the last action of this game
Well done to both the sides for the WC.


----------



## Baker (Jul 11, 2010)

thats it suerb match


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 11, 2010)

Simply great.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah i loved the second goal from uruguay though i was supporting germany.

man octopus baba is something


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 11, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Serdar Tasci for Ozil.
> SIGN THEM BOTH UP!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

Pedro for Torres.

---------- Post added 12-07-2010 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 11-07-2010 at 10:54 PM ----------

RVP kicks the sh1t out of Busquets right away.
Mission accomplished.


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

so here starts Great Final of 2010 WC..............................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

RVP on thin ice.He can be really edgy when on a yellow.

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------

Robben looks like he has been shot


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

robben the diver ........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

Van Bommel yellowed 
Bommel vs. Busquets,take your pick.


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

referee seems to be busy with yellow cards...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

The Dutch CBs wasting away possession.

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------




deepak_cucek said:


> referee seems to be busy with yellow cards...


All deserved,Bommel's was a red.Dutch are especially reckless to say the least.
Let's see for how long he can keep the red card in his pocket.

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------

Holy sh1t,that was a red card offense by De Jong.
10\10 for Webb so far.


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

it is turning to be an typical boring final match as usual.................

i never saw an interesting final match in any tournaments  apart from euro 96 final between chech and germans


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2010)

MOTM till HT: Howard "who cannot control his kids" Webb


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

John Dykes taking the piss out of the awful commentator

---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------




deepak_cucek said:


> it is turning to be an typical boring final match as usual.................
> 
> i never saw an interesting final match in any tournaments  apart from euro 96 final between chech and germans


Erm..try club football.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 for awful commenting

sh1te first half,littered with fouls.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2010)

I like zis commentator. Gives me lulz


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Erm..try club football.



tell me one .....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

That was sublime by RVP.The kind of sh1t Thierry used to do all the time.

---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 AM ----------




deepak_cucek said:


> tell me one .....


The Champions League 2010 final was great.


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The Champions League 2010 final was great.



hmm still if u compare with SF or QF , finals wont make up to that level....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

Not long before it comes to blows.

---------- Post added at 01:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------

The cvnt misses a one on one 

---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------

Kuyt off


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

robbenn ......................... , oho again missed


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

OMG shades of Ballack vs. Barcelona there 

---------- Post added at 01:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------

Cesc coming on for extra time!


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

spain looks to finish before ET

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 AM ----------

it is going to ET with score line 0-0


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The Champions League 2010 final was great.


heh interesting choice to mention


----------



## ico (Jul 12, 2010)

Netherlands should get RVP more involved.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 12, 2010)

> OMG shades of Ballack vs. Barcelona there


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> heh interesting choice to mention


From the recent ones anyway.

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 AM ----------

Cesc saved,look of disbelief on his face.

---------- Post added at 02:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------

NOW these cvnts are going for it,both the boring lots.


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

vander vart on................


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2010)

Torres ON. Get the fsck IN.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

Iniesta gets Heitinga sent off with a dive.


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

iniesta the diver...............


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

Now tried to get Weil sent off with a dive,and waving a card at the ref.
Cvnt.

---------- Post added at 02:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 AM ----------

And now he wins it.
Typical of this WC.Cheats prosper.

---------- Post added at 02:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 AM ----------

and it is an offside goal as well.
100% sums up the WC


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2010)

good job by Cesc and great finish by Iniesta


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

iniesta the cvnt won the WC for spain


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

euro champions going to be WC champions...................


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2010)

Poor Netherlands


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

Fvcking disgrace this.

Let the Iniesta/Barca/Octopus wankery begin.

---------- Post added at 02:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 AM ----------

Torres injured.
Bye bye UEFA cup 

---------- Post added at 02:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 AM ----------

Btw. who better than Cesc to assist the winner


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2010)

Fsck World Cup. Torres injured


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

divers won the WC


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

What a farce!Should have gone to sleep at 12.

---------- Post added at 02:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 AM ----------

So that ends the little pre-season for RVP.Now score a ton for Arsenal.

---------- Post added at 02:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 AM ----------

Oh dear,Busquets putting his annoying face right at the camera.
Thats it for me.


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

30 days of celebration is over...........

sad part is diver got the winning goal


----------



## ico (Jul 12, 2010)

Sneijder and Robben didn't pass to RVP throughout the tournament.

Anyways, Fabregas proving yet again why he is better than Alonso.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Btw. who better than Cesc to assist the winner


Cesc assisting Iniesta. It's an Omen 8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

The cvnts had already got the winner's jersey ready

Webb getting booed 

---------- Post added at 02:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 AM ----------

Barnet vs. Arsenal in just 5 days.The real football is almost here.

---------- Post added at 02:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 AM ----------

Puyol with an arm around Cesc pointing at his medal.
Not hard to guess what that cvnt is saying.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2010)

Europa Qualifiers coming


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

New Zealand are the only side not to lose in this WC


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2010)

^ ^ ^


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 12, 2010)

phail match..diver wasnt offside btw


----------



## RaghuKL (Jul 12, 2010)

Lord Paul Baba Octopus Is Avatar Of God | Solid Indian 

for success,wealth, happiness,cure to impotency, (anything you wish here) download the picture of Baba Paul Maharaj worship for one hour daily.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 12, 2010)

now, can we move on, lock this thread, and have our lulz back? Teh Football Channel = epic = lulz


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah finally. At point i was like..fcuk it. someone score and lemme sleep. Back to the EPL. Please?


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

30 days of celebration is over .............. we analyised almost all the matches and all the players.....

so
1: who is the player of the tournament from TDF perspective
2:And which was the most intresting match in WC so far
3:Team u liked most in the WC...

i will say

1: Diego forlan
2: Italy vs Slovakia
3: Uruguay


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2010)

Back to bloody moneybag Premiership and gloryhunting of Manchester City/United, Chelsea, Madrid and Barcelona. Real football. My foot.

@deepak
(1) Mueller
(2) Serbia v Australia
(3) Germany


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Back to bloody moneybag Premiership and gloryhunting of Manchester City/United, Chelsea, Madrid and Barcelona. Real football. My foot.


 
lol , we can understand the frustruation of a liverpool fan...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 12, 2010)

@deepak
1)Muellar
2)Tie between Serbs vs Australia and Slovakia vs Italy
3)I supported Germany, but I grew to like Netherlands by the end too.


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> @deepak
> 
> 2)Tie between Serbs vs Australia and Slovakia vs Italy
> 3)I supported Germany, but I grew to like Netherlands by the end too.


 
i didnt saw much of serbs vs aussies , i was watching germany vs ghana..

am always supporting argies , uruguay give tough time to all their opponents and played beautiful football


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2010)

I think he means which team you liked as in "impressed" which most certainly is Germany. Team to watch in Euro 2012.

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------




deepak_cucek said:


> am always supporing argies , uruguayns give tough time to all their opponents and played beautiful football


*nbcsportsmedia2.msnbc.com/j/ap/aptopix%20south%20africa%20soccer%20wcup%20uruguay%20ghana-121366246_v2.hmedium.jpg
Yup beautiful football by Suarez


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *nbcsportsmedia2.msnbc.com/j/ap/aptopix%20south%20africa%20soccer%20wcup%20uruguay%20ghana-121366246_v2.hmedium.jpg
> Yup beautiful football by Suarez


 
second Hand Of God.....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2010)

*media.monstersandcritics.com/galleries/2399428_25023/0224559055085.jpg
Whatever is wrong with Spain but it is nice to see him lifting that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

deepak_cucek said:


> 1: who is the player of the tournament from TDF perspective
> 2:And which was the most intresting match in WC so far
> 3:Team u liked most in the WC...


Forlan is probably right.

Forlan
Sneijder
Villa
Muller
Ozil

GKs had a nightmare and I can't be arsed to think about the defenders.

2.Italy vs. Slovenia is a good shout.I hugely enjoyed Germany's demolition of England and Argentina as well.

3.Germany.Team of the tournament.(liked Chile a lot as well)


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I hugely enjoyed Germany's demolition of England and Argentina as well.


 
the match i want to forget for lifetime.............


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 12, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *I hugely enjoyed Germany's demolition of England and Argentina as well.*



Amen to that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

Spain have won the fair play award 
*img688.imageshack.us/img688/2451/busquetst.gif


----------



## iinfi (Jul 12, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I think he means which team you liked as in "impressed" which most certainly is Germany. Team to watch in Euro 2012.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...



this is the first time i seeing the handball ... i v moved abroad and v no TV ..  ... 
wow .. look at the two of them go for the ball ...


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 12, 2010)

> 1: who is the player of the tournament from TDF perspective
> 2:And which was the most intresting match in WC so far
> 3:Team u liked most in the WC...



1.Forlan.no doubt there.Villa and Muller joint second for me.
2.Has to be Uruguay vs Germany.simply because it wasnt one sided,and both teams contested it fairly.
3.Id say Germany.their young players have stood up and made themselves count among teh best there are.



> Spain have won the fair play award


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

Overall it was a fun worldcup to watch after the terrible 1st round of games.It had its fair share of drama and excitement with an African flavour.

What it lacked was classic games,and the officiating was downright disgraceful.

I am sure this WC will become fond to the people as the time passes.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 12, 2010)

well true,refing was shambolic.2 wrong decisions per game,at a rough avg.Kudos to SA for hosting teh wc very well.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 13, 2010)

*Final thoughts: World Cup top 10*

As the international football competition nears its end, here are my top moments from the tournament:

*Top question:* Female Chinese journalist in the direction of Raymond Domenech on the eve of France's first match. "When a frog is put in boiling water, it doesn't feel the heat until the water gets hot. How warm is the water for you now?" Had Monsieur Domenech known the water would soon be boiling hot with added sharks in the mix, he might well have left then.

*Top man:* Has to be Diego. Not many coaches can turn a pre-match press conference into a work of theatre. He may have the tactical awareness of a badly informed labrador but you cannot question his passion. When he solemnly announced that Germany's players would have to "leave their skins on the pitch if they want to beat us," I came close to punching the air with patriotic fervor. I was born 20km south of Liverpool.

*Top stadium: *Cape Town. It cost half a billion dollars and has no clear sporting legacy but as venue in its own right it is hard to argue with. Expect Elton John to be paying a visit soon.
*
Top fans: *South Africa. The atmosphere at the Cape Town fan park on the opening day was unbelievable despite it being in a city where the home team was never likely to play. Renewed national pride and feeling of unity the normal quote.

*Top understatement:* The Dutch guy I met who, along with about 40 other like-minded souls, had driven from Amsterdam to South Africa. "We hit a sand storm somewhere in Sudan, the windscreen fell out and the front of the car was buried in a dune. But the worst thing was knowing we were out of cigarettes."
*
Top thought: *That not everyone was happy with the FIFA road show pulling into town. Sobering day on the Cape Flats with organisers of the 'Poor People's World Cup.' A typical thought. "How can they spend money on football when I have to live in a house with a leaking roof and I can't even afford the electricity to watch the games on TV?"

*Top view: *Watching Argentina v Nigeria on a tiny black and white television belonging to the security guard at our Cape Town digs. We were luxuriating in student halls and his was the only TV in the building. Just after Argentina scored he asked me what job I hoped to do when I graduated.

*Top goal:* Will do this on the basis of ones I saw with my own failing eyes. Giovanni van Bronckhorst's screamer against Uruguay was the stand out. Luis Suarez's winner against South Korea a close second. Proof that flippin ball could be curled without it sailing off into the veld. Mr Suarez was also to prove it could be punched pretty hard as well.

*Top shame: *Empty seats. I have seen the official figures about sales records being broken. I also saw two or three matches in Port Elizabeth where fans could pretty much choose their own vantage point.

*Top dribble: *No competition and it is another Chinese journalist getting the nod. This time the one who fell asleep on my shoulder with accompanying drool attached during Oscar Tabarez's semi-final press conference. He awoke briefly during Oscar's final answer only to drop off again as soon as the Dutch coach walked in.


----------

